# Did Naruto give up?



## Arles Celes (Nov 7, 2014)

So...in the end did Naruto fall out of love with Sakura, gave up on her because he couldn't hope for her to ever get over Sasuke or his love for Hinata did surpass his love for Sakura?

My take is that Hinata was initially a weirdo to him but through part 1 he grew to respect her and think of her as a cool girl. Back then I do not think he was yet in love with her though and was still crushing on Sakura. Then I guess during the Pain arc when Hinata risked her life for him Naruto was really moved when she confessed to him. He never had anyone ever tell him that he was loved as he was an orphan and I doubt even Iruka could fully replace both his father and mother in that regard. I think that it was then when his feelings for Hinata started to change into love BUT he still loved Sakura.

Later during this war when Hinata supported him those feelings did eventually grow so strong that they came to rival his feeling for Sakura. Then I guess comes to the movie where probably Naruto's love for Hinata finally surpassed his love for Sakura and the tie was broken.

Or do you guys think that maybe Naruto DID confess (off panel) but it came like:

Sakura: I'm sorry Naruto, I know how you feel but I...I...

Naruto: Its alright Sakura. I always knew how much you loved him. As long as you are happy then so am I 

Then Naruto decided to move on and it was then when his low/non existent feelings for Hinata finally started growing?

OR he never confessed because he felt like he didn't stand a chance of getting Sakura's love?

....OR his love for Sakura was just a crush and he got over it quite a long ago and it was "only" his deep friendship that he did hold for Sakura making it look as if he loved her?

What is your take everyone?


----------



## SLB (Nov 7, 2014)

never loved her

childish crush that was never developed beyond a superficial attraction

it's not giving up, but more realizing the woman you're chasing is a self-destructive, masochist with little to no self respect.


----------



## TatsukageX (Nov 7, 2014)

Sakura was the girl everybody had a crush on...moving on.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

He never truly even loved her. 

Was nothing but a crush.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 7, 2014)

I think that after the Pain arc Naruto started to develop his love for Hinata but was unaware of those feelings till much later.

But then again maybe Naruto wanted just Sakura to be happy which influenced his decision/s to an extent?

Hmmm....


----------



## Chaos Control (Nov 7, 2014)

He settled for second prize.


----------



## tkpirate (Nov 7, 2014)

yeah,it was just a crush.also he did what any sane man would do.


----------



## Shattering (Nov 7, 2014)

15 years of love for Sakura, after pain arc we have the Sai moment where Naruto confess to him he still love her, after that he have the moment with Minato.

On the other hand we have literaly nothing of Hinata in 15 years, not even a fucking conversation between the two where Naruto shows any kind of love interest...

The whole pairings thing have been handled poorly, Kishi did a great job with Sasuke's conversion but nothing else, and Naruto giving up on Sakura or changing his love interest demolish his theme of *"I never go back on my word, that is my nindō! My ninja way!"*

I think Kishi didn't have the balls to pull NaruSaku and leave Sasuke and Hinata single, better have 2 pairings and have most of the fans happy, but hey! that's just my opinion, is much better to believe that Naruto and Sasuke always loved their respective wifes even if they didn't talk about it in 15 years or attempted to killed her a couple of times, who cares right?


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 7, 2014)

Kishimoto ignored the elephant in the room for these two chapters, that's how big the asspull romance was.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 7, 2014)

Shattering said:


> 15 years of love for Sakura, after pain arc we have the Sai moment where Naruto confess to him he still love her, after that he have the moment with Minato.
> 
> On the other hand we have literaly nothing of Hinata in 15 years, not even a fucking conversation between the two where Naruto shows any kind of love interest...
> 
> ...



So much salt.
Anyway ... Nindo apply to his ninjas profession as the word means anyway. Ninja Way.
That being said, It's not like Naruto voiced he was gonna get in Sakura's pants Even though he's very supportive of her love for Sasuke ( And don't tell me you're supposed to know he will, because Kishimoto wouldn't have spend time doing Hinata's confession and wishes to be with Naruto if that was true. )
I can't speak for Sasuke though. But Naruto has always been SasuSaku's champion since Sasuke's defection. By bringing back Sasuke, Naruto pushed Sakura in Sasuke's arms himself. Even if Sasuke wasn't gonna say yes immediatly, just the hope of one day being with him was enough to her.

Anyway, there was no real NaruSaku happening since the pain arc, all we had were just vague paralolz and comic reliefs while we got a giant NaruHina fest everytime Hinata appeared after that.
I never considered Naruto and Sakura relationship romantic and, from reading the last chapters, neither did Kishimoto.

But since you seems to be happy about that, you're free to join us in the NaruHina FC.

Another thing I'd like to point  is, the lack of SERIOUS romantic development for Sakura to Naruto during the last 100+ chapters, when Naruto got ripped of Kyuubi, Sakura did CPR on him and we have access to her mind, we see what she thinks. She thinks "I am not letting you die." By all means, if she was really in love with him what we were supposed to read was "I love you, please don't die." But even during this critical moment this never happened. ( And I was 80% sure it was gonna happen but after that I told myself : If Naruto dying can't awake any romantic feelings, nothing will. And Naruto is destined to be friendzoned forever by Sakura ).

And to finish this wall of text, a last thing. The Holding Hands IS a big deal. For two things :
- Because of what Naruto says:"Thank you Hinata, It's because you were by my side all this time." He never said that to anyone else for that matter.
- Because it's Japan and physical contact IS a big deal. ( I know some japanese friends went ballistic when this happened. )


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Shattering said:


> 15 years of love for Sakura, after pain arc we have the Sai moment where Naruto confess to him he still love her, after that he have the moment with Minato.
> 
> On the other hand we have literaly nothing of Hinata in 15 years, not even a fucking conversation between the two where Naruto shows any kind of love interest...
> 
> ...




So butthurt.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 7, 2014)

With the understanding that all pairings were developed about as well as chinese tooth paste, Nardo didn't give up. He pulled a Neo and dodged an annoying, masochist, warped,  ball breaking bullet. 

W/e he felt for Sakura romantically was complete unrealistic anyway. Any self respecting man would have avoided Sakura like the plague given her looks and personality.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 7, 2014)

There's no good reason for why Naruto's feelings were never properly addressed after the Kage Summit arc. NH and SS literally came out of nowhere and he's forcing people to WATCH A MOVIE to see what happened to them if it's even addressed there. 



moody said:


> never loved her
> 
> childish crush that was never developed beyond a superficial attraction
> 
> it's not giving up, but more realizing the woman you're chasing is a self-destructive, masochist with little to no self respect.



He was always aware of her flaws, but still loved her! There's no logical explanation for how he could be aware of them and yet Kishimoto ignoring the elephant in the room.


----------



## TRN (Nov 7, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> So butthurt.



I told Shattering that NaruHina was endgame, he said narusaku will be together

I guess he still butthurt over that


----------



## Brian (Nov 7, 2014)

So glad Naruto didn't end up with her, he's in a very happy and healthy relationship with Hinata. 

Hell even Sasuke went on a journey again because he didn't want to deal with Sakura


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 7, 2014)

Hmmm, Naruto never seemed to have considered her attitude/love for Sasuke as something wrong or disgusting. Would he stop loving her because suddenly her crush/attitude did look disgusting to him?

So I kinda doubt that he gave up on her(if he did) because he realized that Sakura is shit/dumb/pathetic.

He was always admiring those who were determined in their goals unless it was something as bad as peace through nuke terror or infinite tsukuyomi. I think such admiration/attraction extended to both Sakura and Hinata.

What reason would he need then to stop pursuing Sakura unless his love for someone else did grown stronger OR he wanted Sakura to be happy(" I want my beloved to be happy" route) and gave up on his chance for happiness with her.

Hmmm....


----------



## Azula (Nov 7, 2014)

damn


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 7, 2014)

the elephant in the room is the fact that Sakura is in love with Sasuke

Naruto respected that and moved on

it really baffles me how NS supporters can say that NS was more developed than NH, when they are objectively the same one-sided poorly developed relationships, with the only difference being that one has the guy that's pinning for the girl that's in love with another, the other has the girl that's pinning for the guy that's in love with another, with roughly the same amount of "romantiku moments"

that's it

oh wait... NH didn't have shit like the fake confession

almost the same then


----------



## maupp (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto never loved Sakura, NEver. Crush =/ Love


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 7, 2014)

It was puppy love and nothing more ever since part 1 he made it a point to go after Sasuke for Sakura and in part 2 when he told her he hates liars and rejected her it was already set in stone. NaruHina may have been more one sided in its build up but Naruto obviously noticed Hinata's feelings for him after the invasion of Pain.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Why should he have fallen for a girl who fucking played with his feelings?


----------



## Rosi (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm thinking the movie will explain everything well.


It's actually better for the pairing that Kishi didn't touch it in these last two chapters


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I just hope the movie explains everything well.



With how the last chapters were I'm not very sure it will explain anything but NaruHina.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Nov 7, 2014)

The scene in the movie where Nardo stares at Hinata like she's a juicy steak is all you need to see. When a man looks at a woman like that it's over.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 7, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> With how the last chapters were I'm not very sure it will explain anything but NaruHina.



that's what I'm saying


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 7, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Why should he have fallen for a girl who fucking played with his feelings?



Did Sakura really planned to take advantage of Naruto's feelings for her own benefit?

I admit that her fake confession looked lame but she really wanted what was best for him. Even Sai said that she was only thinking of Naruto's well being when she confessed.

She failed and it did prove that she underestimated him(though again Sai said Sakura expected Naruto to reject her offer) as Kiba said later to her but I doubt Naruto was ever just a plaything for her to use in order to get Sasuke.


----------



## Yomi (Nov 7, 2014)

Give up? Nah. People get crushes that feel like the real thing but that doesn't mean it is. First love is not always true love. I think he was already starting to grow out of it when she gave him that fake confession.

I admit their friendship was at least better developed than the other pairings that were literally one-sided until the end, so it might have felt stronger but after a certain point it was obvious they were better off as just friends. Hinata is definitely a better match for Naruto.


----------



## Sete (Nov 7, 2014)

I think the movie will expand on the blank between 699 and 700.
Hopefully it will explain a lot of stuff.
But for a long time now NH was End Game.
I warned you all in several threads.
All Naruto/Hinata interactions were always positive since part 1,  and after Hinata confession in Pain Arc it was over.
Sakura fail confession came to put a sure end to it.
Now re read the manga, and you will notice some differences.


----------



## lain2501 (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto rejected Sakura when she was trying to convince him to give up on Sasuke by declaring "her love", and I don't think Sakura was being 100% honest to Naruto. In fact I think it is at this moment that it was obvious Naru Saku will never happen.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 7, 2014)

Yomi said:


> Give up? Nah. People get crushes that feel like the real thing but that doesn't mean it is. First love is not always true love. I think he was already starting to grow out of it when she gave him that fake confession.
> 
> I admit their friendship was at least better developed than the other pairings that were literally one-sided until the end, so it might have felt stronger but after a certain point it was obvious they were better off as just friends. Hinata is definitely a better match for Naruto.



So you think the fake confession was the beginning of an end but he still held feelings of love towards Sakura till then?

Or did his feelings for Sakura started to diminish even earlier than that?


----------



## Sete (Nov 7, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> So you think the fake confession was the beginning of an end but he still held feelings of love towards Sakura till then?
> 
> Or did his feelings for Sakura started to diminish even earlier than that?


Probably part 1.
I think it was after forest of death. 
When Sakura hugs a bandaged Sauce at the hospital? 
See Nardos hearthbroken face.
Its a moment of realization.
In my opinion.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Rosi said:


> that's what I'm saying



Hopefully we're wrong. 



Arles Celes said:


> Did Sakura really planned to take advantage of Naruto's feelings for her own benefit?
> 
> I admit that her fake confession looked lame but she really wanted what was best for him. Even Sai said that she was only thinking of Naruto's well being when she confessed.
> 
> She failed and it did prove that she underestimated him(though again Sai said Sakura expected Naruto to reject her offer) as Kiba said later to her but I doubt Naruto was ever just a plaything for her to use in order to get Sasuke.



And that makes it okay to stomp all over Naruto and his feelings? Because she was being selfish and wanted to end things the way she wanted to? It was fucked up...

And I never said that. I don't think Sakura used Naruto all the time, just sometimes when it came to Sasuke.


----------



## Harbour (Nov 7, 2014)

If look at manga, then Naruto didn't show sign of love towards Hinata. So, since manga skipped the key moment of Naruto fallen in love with Hinata or the key moment where Naruto moved on from Sakura, i think that yeah - he gave up somewhere, but we dont know where. I think its bullshit writing. Kishimoto should show us something in words or scene. Even the scene in 699 chapter with Naruto and Hinata wasn't enough for that. Why he couldn't show us how Naruto hold Hinata's hand in that panel? That would resolve all questions.


----------



## Sete (Nov 7, 2014)

Movie bro.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 7, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Hopefully we're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair point 

But really Sakura's situation was extremely complicated. Sasuke was suddenly announced as an international criminal with everyone after his ass and the Sai gave her a guilt hell by telling her that she was hurting Naruto all this time.

She desperately tried to do something...anything but knew that she was to weak to contribute in a fight and did not know how to save both Sasuke's life and soul.

So she decided to try to suppress her feelings for Sasuke and try to deceive Naruto into that she loves him. True, DECEIVE. There is no doubt that it was wrong but then again Sakura at that terrible moment did not have many options available and was acting out of desperation after being driven into a corner.

She could just stay and not do anything leaving it all for Naruto to solve(which she realized it was the best option later) but at that moment she was desperate to at least try to do something. She failed hard and did something that was definitely not nice to Naruto...the deception part.

Good intentions but really bad execution.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Fair point
> 
> But really Sakura's situation was extremely complicated. Sasuke was suddenly announced as an international criminal with everyone after his ass and the Sai gave her a guilt hell by telling her that she was hurting Naruto all this time.
> 
> ...



There is no doubt her intentions were pure but she should have considered how it would make Naruto feel/consider the outcome.


----------



## moonjump05 (Nov 7, 2014)

Harbour said:


> If look at manga, then Naruto didn't show sign of love towards Hinata. So, since manga skipped the key moment of Naruto fallen in love with Hinata o*r the key moment where Naruto moved on from Sakura*, i think that yeah - he gave up somewhere, but we dont know where. I think its bullshit writing. Kishimoto should show us something in words or scene. Even the scene in 699 chapter with Naruto and Hinata wasn't enough for that. Why he couldn't show us how Naruto hold Hinata's hand in that panel? That would resolve all questions.



Well that I have always seen as the hospital scene- the look of realization that Sakura really does love Sasuke and that Sasuke feels something back.  After that Naruto is the biggest SS shipper of them all 

The rest concerning NH:
1.Naruto is repeatedly shown in awe of how BAMF Hinata is, enough to change his mind from weirdo to someone who has always stood beside him. (while holding her hand)
2.Basically shounen syndrome- couples get some love looks, a timeskip occurs and they've been married for years with kiddos.  Very common.  
3. Movie.


----------



## Selva (Nov 7, 2014)

Getting in Sakura's panties was never one of Naruto's life long goals, so you can't apply that nindo BS to this. rotfl anyway moving on.

IMO, it always seemed like the NS crowd put so much weight and seriousness on Naruto's feelings when it never felt that way, at least to me. A guy who loves someone oh so stronk should at least show it or think about it every now and then. Naruto just didn't especially lately during the war. Maybe he did have a crush on her back in the day but now? Yeah, no. The 'you were always by my side' he said to Hinata should've been a clue enough to everyone but I guess people loved the denial so much back then.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 7, 2014)

you know... naruto seemed far too distant in that 699 end, i wonder how he feels about it. Sasuke was even like "i thought you wouldnt come", like, what? after everything they went through, why wouldnt naruto come? time had passed and Sasuke seemed to have gotten closer to Sakura in the end, while Naruto was shown by Hinata's side, something was already up.

i wonder if Naruto felt uncomfortable after everything that went on between him, Sakura and Sasuke, not in terms of friendship, obviously


----------



## mayumi (Nov 7, 2014)

Isn't that what the movie is for? He probably found hinata is better and loved her more than what crush he had sakura.  It really is not that diffcult to like hinata over sakura tbh.

He does have 2 kids and seems to love them.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 7, 2014)

Wait a minute.
If the the movie talks about Naruto's first love doesn't that by default proves that Naruto only had a crush on Sakura ?
Unless its possible to have two first loves in a  lifetime.


----------



## Summers (Nov 7, 2014)

both Naruto and sakura had the same problem, they said/though  they loved someone without any basis for that love. Difference is Naruto moved on and sakura didn't.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Wait a minute.
> If the the movie talks about Naruto's first love doesn't that by default proves that Naruto only had a crush on Sakura ?
> Unless its possible to have two first loves in a  lifetime.



That is exactly what it means.

People in denial, yo.


----------



## vagnard (Nov 7, 2014)

People who claim Naruto's feelings for Sakura were just a crush are just delusional. If anything it was portrayed as pure romantic love to the point he made a fucking lifetime promise bringing back his rival FOR THE SAKE OF SAKURA. How Naruto's feelings were more a crush than Hinata's feelings over Naruto or Sakura's feelings over Sasuke?. 

Just accept it. Kishimoto simply crushed Naruto's personal happiness and forced him to go with the second option. He never in the whole manga showed more interest for Hinata than Sakura. You are just trying to cope with it. 

Naruto can be the strongest saiyan in the universe but on personal level he was trolled hard. All his hardwork to please Sakura was never rewarded


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes, because making lifetime promises to someone puts you automatically in the love zone, lets ignore the fact that Naruto wanted to bring Sasuke back for himself as well.
Let's ignore the Mangaka clearly stating this to you and lets go with the  random theories about Naruto's DEEP love for Sakura....

Just give it up, Naruto having a crush on Sakura is a fact along with the fact of Hinata being his first love. 
Move on.


----------



## Udontard4ever (Nov 7, 2014)

hinata boobs happened


----------



## TheGreen1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Chaos Control said:


> He settled for second prize.



I disagree. Hinata clearly loved him more than Sakura would have. Plus, I think they're happier together than Sasuke and Sakura are. And honestly, I think Naruto finally wizened up.


----------



## mayumi (Nov 7, 2014)

I just think hinata was always the one  kishi had in mind for naruto. Despite kishi trolling with words for naruto  he has trolled sakura till the very end. He also picked hinata as the girl he would date in interviews and since naruto is kishi, it is easy to see that is where his heart always was. Heck even naruto's family resembles kishmoto's. Son and a daughter.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 7, 2014)

He only said that in the last year from the interview though....

I honestly think he changed his mind in the pairing outcome since it was handled so sloppily in the manga, an open ending would have suffice.  Then the anime and spin off part 3 series people came and offer him ??? if he went that option.

But that is only speculation in my part.



But oh well, Sakura was not much of a prize anyway....but you have to be in denial saying Naruto did not genuinely love Sakura.

He freaking agree with the implication from Minato that Sakura was somewhat his girlfriend in his view with Hinata being nearby and after the chakra handholding and was protective of her when fighting Madara and Kaguya.  Not to mention his true case of selfless love toward her by giving her the promise of a lifetime.

It is just that unfortunately for him, Kishi decided to keep Sakura loving Sasuke and he was forced to move on and then came Hinata.  

Kishi could not even write a proper resolution onto how he got over Sakura and geared toward Hinata more in his original source.

That is not exactly good writing.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 7, 2014)

How can it be considered giving up the person was never seen as a goal?

And before anyone brings up Sai, it's obvious Naruto was generalizing his relationship with Sakura , just like with what he said to Minato about her being his girlfriend.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 7, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Wait a minute.
> If the the movie talks about Naruto's first love doesn't that by default proves that Naruto only had a crush on Sakura ?
> Unless its possible to have two first loves in a  lifetime.



Yes, the tagline is "Saigo no monogatari wa HAJIMETE no ai."
HAJIMETE means it's going to be the first time, meaning it never happened before.
Kishimoto writes the story, so ...
Canon


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Nov 7, 2014)

Sasuke > Naruto so he lost the girl he loved


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh boy......did people really believe narusaku would pull through? Y'all something else.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 7, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> How can it be considered giving up the person was never seen as a goal?
> 
> And before anyone brings up Sai, it's obvious Naruto was generalizing his relationship with Sakura , just like with what he said to Minato about her being his girlfriend.



Considering he was jealous in the chapter after Minato made that comment when Sakura noticed Sasuke first when both saved her....I doubt he was joking.


Naruto merely moved on sometime between chapter 699 and 700.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Considering he was jealous in the chapter after Minato made that comment when Sakura noticed Sasuke first when both saved her....I doubt he was joking.
> 
> Naruto merely moved on sometime between chapter 699 and 700.



That wasn't jealousy.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 7, 2014)

He would not felt the need to remind Sakura that he helped as well, then, if that was not case .....


----------



## Rosi (Nov 7, 2014)

It's actually hilarious if you think about it. So much fighting over pairings through the years, when the author can't even write the romance for his main character decently(he even admitted it) and has to ask for the movie makers' help


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> He would not felt the need to remind Sakura that he helped as well, then, if that was not case .....



That defines as jealous to you?


----------



## icemaster143 (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow people ignore Manga canon to explain away kishi shit writing. Just like all those people who claim sasuke always loved Sakura when he me it clear by his own actions that he felt nothing for her.

Naruto loved Sakura. Saying otherwise is a desperate attempt to justify how everything turned out.

Kishi simply ignored How he had naruto felt and what sasuke litter all showed us about his feelings for Sakura so Sasuke could have some one for the next generation cash grab.

I mean look how kishi warped so many characters so sasuke could have a place in the Manga.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 7, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> That defines as jealous to you?



To everyone but you, yes.

I swear, even with your pairing being canon, there is no need to deny what used to be established before this awful ending.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> Wow people ignore Manga canon to explain away kishi shit writing. Just like all those people who claim sasuke always loved Sakura when he me it clear by his own actions that he felt nothing for her.
> 
> Naruto loved Sakura. Saying otherwise is a desperate attempt to justify how everything turned out.
> 
> ...



Can you explain, if Naruto loved Sakura, why the movie states "first love"?  get the hell over it dude, it is getting sad.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 7, 2014)

The movie added retconned flashbacks of Naruto and Hinata which were never hinted at in the manga!

And apparently, Hinata's feelings are still secret in the film even though she spilled it out in the manga.

Granted Kishi is involved with this film, but he added retconned events because he wants the anime studio to make it a film where people who have not read the manga can still watch it.

Talk about stupidity if you ask me, one is expected to read the manga in order for one to understand the setting and characters of that universe.

Anyway, does not change the fact how it was done bad and Kishi needed help from the anime studio since he admitted he cannot write it properly in his own manga (the main character, for God's sake).


----------



## metaXzero (Nov 7, 2014)

So what was it were people expecting? Hinata to forever hold her torch for Naruto who is forever holding his torch for Sakura who is forever holding her torch for Sasuke?

Timeskip later, we still see Sasuke giving no fucks while Sakura looks at him with blush, Naruto trying to impress Sakura and getting punched, and Hinata behind some pole nearby watching?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> The movie added retconned flashbacks of Narto and Hinata which were never hinted at in the manga!
> 
> And apparently, Hinata's feelings are still secret in the film even though she spilled it out in the anime.
> 
> ...



It isn't retconned. We never got the full fucking picture of Naruto's life as a kid. You can't seriously believe this bullshit, can you? 

Still secret? That's not at all what is going on in the movie. What in the world gave you that impression? 

Doesn't matter if he gives it his seal of approval. Come on dude can't you see how butthurt you are acting right now?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 7, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> The movie added retconned flashbacks of Naruto and Hinata which were never hinted at in the manga!
> 
> And apparently, Hinata's feelings are still secret in the film even though she spilled it out in the manga.
> 
> ...



Flasbacks aren't retcons if we don't have any definitive proof they never happened before. And given what Naruto think of Hinata in the beginning of the manga, it didn't go so well. A flashback of Jiraiya's training would be something new, never shown in the manga this is not a retcon.
We know Hinata obviously met Naruto at some point in the past.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 7, 2014)

In Sakura's profile, Databook 4, it said that Sakura wanted to pay back Naruto for loving and protecting her until now (ch 663).

Don't believe an ambiguous movie tagline made by Studio Pierrot.

Hinata is a silver medal, get over it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 7, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> He would not felt the need to remind Sakura that he helped as well, then, if that was not case .....



Anyone who is in a relationship and in love can't be saying this.



Elicit94 said:


> In Sakura's profile, Databook 4, it said that Sakura wanted to pay back Naruto for loving and protecting her until now (ch 663).
> 
> Don't believe an ambiguous movie tagline made by Studio Pierrot.
> 
> Hinata is a silver medal, get over it.



Databook ... Really now ?  If we go by the former databooks, Itachi is a muderous monster who hates his little brother with a passion and killed the Uchiha Clan alone.
If all the truth was in it, there wouldn't be any need for new ones.

Besides Pierrot haves all the right to write whatever they want, so I'll trust them instead of you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> In Sakura's profile, Databook 4, it said that Sakura wanted to pay back Naruto for loving and protecting her until now (ch 663).
> 
> Don't believe an ambiguous movie tagline made by Studio Pierrot.
> 
> Hinata is a silver medal, get over it.



....


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Nov 7, 2014)

read the synopsis of the movie.

And sorry, you would think the original source would hint at it more for the main character's love life if it was originally planned to be that way.

But whatever, your pairing is canon but it does not take away how rushed it was in the manga, at least.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 7, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> ....


Do you even think?

A databook created by Kishimoto. 

And a movie tagline not created by Kishimoto.


----------



## Sys (Nov 7, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yes, the tagline is "Saigo no monogatari wa HAJIMETE no ai."
> HAJIMETE means it's going to be the first time, meaning it never happened before.
> Kishimoto writes the story, so ...
> Canon



Hmm, aren't you assuming that this line is about Naruto?
Weren't there pics of Hinanta and the bad guy of the movie dressed in a kind of mariage outfit? So what if the "first love" of this sentence actually referred to the bad guy? Would make sense also, wouldn't it?

I think you are jumping on conclusions a little bit here.

Anyway, about the topic of this thread :
Well, I guess what happened is that Naruto slowly moved on from Sakura, probably starting at the hospital scene in part one. Even if in part 2 he is shown still wanting to date her, and it is said that he still loves her in that scene with Sai, I believe that he also understood that she was deeply in love with Sasuke and that he didn't stand a chance in the first place.
Then at the same time, there was Hinata who confessed her love and who he probably grew to love as well over the time.

So I guess it's supposed to be that his feelings for Sakura reached a dead end and at the same time he grew feelings for another girl who loved him. In a way you can call that giving up, but it's kind of a healthy give up.

Still, it's a shame that Kishi did not bother to assess this change more clearly in the manga, as he was the one to actually bother to introduce a romance subplot and a love triangle for the main character in the first place. He just gave the conclusion of that triangle without really explaining the mechanism behind its resolution. That's quite poor writing imo, but I guess he really wanted to milk it until the very end to keep all pairing fans interested.
Oh well, at least he did put some heavy focus on Hinata's feelings near the end of the manga, and added that scene with the hand holding, so it does not completely comes out of nowhere when reading the final arc.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 7, 2014)

He never was in love with in the first place, he had crush on her because he thought she's pretty.

Do not mention Sakura never liked Naruto in a romantic way, never!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> read the synopsis of the movie.
> 
> And sorry, you would think the original source would hint at it more for the main character's love life if it was originally planned to be that way.
> 
> But whatever, your pairing is canon but it does not take away how rushed it was in the manga, at least.



That is one thing that cannot be argued. The ending was horribly rushed.



Elicit94 said:


> Do you even think?







Sys said:


> *Hmm, aren't you assuming that this line is about Naruto?*
> Weren't there pics of Hinanta and the bad guy of the movie dressed in a kind of mariage outfit? So what if the "first love" of this sentence actually referred to the bad guy? Would make sense also, wouldn't it?
> 
> I think you are jumping on conclusions a little bit here.
> ...



Because Hinata was already shown to be in love so it can't possibly be her...and I doubt the movie's tagline/thing would be directing the villain.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sys said:


> Hmm, aren't you assuming that this line is about Naruto?
> Weren't there pics of Hinanta and the bad guy of the movie dressed in a kind of mariage outfit? So what if the "first love" of this sentence actually referred to the bad guy? Would make sense also, wouldn't it?
> 
> I think you are jumping on conclusions a little bit here.
> ...



Nope because the second tag line is "Uzumaki Naruto no saigo no monogatari wa ai"
"Uzumaki Naruto's last story is love."
This line is about Naruto, no doubt about it.

Anyway, the chapter already made the movie a foregone conclusion, so ...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 7, 2014)

I too agree the ending was rushed but SS was going be canon anyway.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 7, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Considering he was jealous in the chapter after Minato made that comment when Sakura noticed Sasuke first when both saved her....I doubt he was joking.
> 
> 
> Naruto merely moved on sometime between chapter 699 and 700.



This is what they call blatant revisionism at it's finest.  

That was Kishi mustering the old Team 7 dynamic after they hadn't foght together in a long time, it was more for Sakura's character than Naruto. Let her feel comfortable knowing things were going back to the ways they were, but it wasn't a good thing since they were still petty bickering and Sasuke had ulterior motives.

The only thing Kishi did was bait you all.  Aside from the comic relief schoolyard crush stuff, when exactly did Kishi ever seriously develop Sakura and Naruto romantically? The only time he got even close to being serious with them was in the Iron Country and we all know how that turned out.  Before this point, the only thing I can think of is Oro vs four tailed Naruto.

Except for both times Kishi used two very removed people to convey that their "might" be something between Naruto and Sakura, one person was Yamato after the fight with Oro, who for all intents and purposes did not know Sakura from a can of  paint at that point , so his advice amounted to mere theory in the end. Because Sakura had never stopped loving Sasuke.

The other person was a social retard in Sai, the fact that people relied so much on Sai's insight of their relationship should speak of the sheer volumes of the legitimacy of their supposed unfulfilled love affair.

Naruto stopped loving Sakura imo the moment he realized he'd always be second best to Sasuke for _*her*_. And that was back in part 1 after Sauce had just awoken from Itachi's genjutsu.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Databook ... Really now ?  If we go by the former databooks, Itachi is a muderous monster who hates his little brother with a passion and killed the Uchiha Clan alone.
> If all the truth was in it, there wouldn't be any need for new ones.
> 
> Besides Pierrot haves all the right to write whatever they want, so I'll trust them instead of you.


Of course Itachi would be considered a murderous monster before it was revealed in the manga that he wasn't. Future databooks are to be treated as updated information. 

The databook says that Naruto loves Sakura and the author is by Kishimoto. The only thing that is logically feasible is two conflicting pieces of information where one shows the truth and the other doesn't, and if Kishimoto says Naruto loves Sakura, there's no reason to believe Studio PIerrot especially given the fact that the movie tagline was made before the fourth databook was released.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 7, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Of course Itachi would be considered a murderous monster before it was revealed in the manga that he wasn't. Future databooks are to be treated as updated information.
> 
> The databook says that Naruto loves Sakura and the author is by Kishimoto. The only thing that is logically feasible is two conflicting pieces of information where one shows the truth and the other doesn't, and if Kishimoto says Naruto loves Sakura, there's no reason to believe Studio PIerrot especially given the fact that the movie tagline was made before the fourth databook was released.



Of course Naruto would be considered in love with Sakura before it was revealed in the movie that he wasn't. See ?
Yeah, so plot and feelings evolve over time and so is the story.

You can't base your argumentation on that.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 7, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> So...in the end did Naruto fall out of love with Sakura, gave up on her because he couldn't hope for her to ever get over Sasuke or his love for Hinata did surpass his love for Sakura?
> 
> My take is that Hinata was initially a weirdo to him but through part 1 he grew to respect her and think of her as a cool girl. Back then I do not think he was yet in love with her though and was still crushing on Sakura. Then I guess during the Pain arc when Hinata risked her life for him Naruto was really moved when she confessed to him. He never had anyone ever tell him that he was loved as he was an orphan and I doubt even Iruka could fully replace both his father and mother in that regard. I think that it was then when his feelings for Hinata started to change into love BUT he still loved Sakura.
> 
> ...



Hinata is shaped like a women and sakura is shaped like sai.

End of discussion

Plus hinata remained a virgin until she got with naruto which made him lover her more


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 7, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> Hinata is shaped like a women and sakura is shaped like sai.
> 
> End of discussion
> 
> Plus hinata remained a virgin until she got with naruto which made him lover her more



Holy Shit, Jplaya ! Itachi soloes !


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 7, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Of course Naruto would be considered in love with Sakura before it was revealed in the movie that he wasn't. See ?
> Yeah, so plot and feelings evolve over time and so is the story.
> 
> You can't base your argumentation on that.



Logic  seems to escape that one. He's probably still waiting for some messiah to come out the woodwork and dub the movie and ch 700 as non canon.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2014)

He never loved Sakura in the first place.

You get crushes on people when you are young.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 7, 2014)

Rindaman said:


> Logic  seems to escape that one. He's probably still waiting for some messiah to come out the woodwork and dub the movie and ch 700 as non canon.



I'm a NH shipper, and 700 is damn canon for me . Can't be happier.
Can't wait to see the movie too. I was talking about how the old databooks are irrelevant after all the new infos we have now.


----------



## icemaster143 (Nov 7, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Can you explain, if Naruto loved Sakura, why the movie states "first love"?  get the hell over it dude, it is getting sad.



Because its a movie? You do know what a marketing department is right? You do know that ads are usually written by other people than the director or writer right?

While kishi is involved in the movie and the plot is based of the ending he just wrote its pretty obvious IMO that This was done to sweep the pairing under the rug. 

Besides Kishi needed children so that he could extend the brand and let others write the story for him so he could sit back and collect royalties.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2014)

Also how the fuck this relates to his ninja way? 

"I'll force you to love me because I never give up!!!"

Next what? Rape? 


Naruto got an epic character development here. If he wasn't madly in love, he wouldn't get married. Period.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 7, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> In Sakura's profile, Databook 4, it said that Sakura wanted to pay back Naruto for loving and protecting her until now (ch 663).
> 
> Don't believe an ambiguous movie tagline made by Studio Pierrot.
> 
> Hinata is a silver medal, get over it.



So you want to say that "pay backing" means giving Naruto a blowjob?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> Because its a movie? You do know what a marketing department is right? You do know that ads are usually written by other people than the director or writer right?
> 
> While kishi is involved in the movie and the plot is based of the ending he just wrote its pretty obvious IMO that This was done to sweep the pairing under the rug.
> 
> Besides Kishi needed children so that he could extend the brand and let others write the story for him so he could sit back and collect royalties.



This whole post is hilarious as fuck man.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 7, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> But oh well, Sakura was not much of a prize anyway....but you have to be in denial saying Naruto did not genuinely love Sakura.



Well of course Naruto genuinely loves Sakura, anyone smart enough should be able to see that. However, there is a difference between 'she is my best friend and I want her to be happy' kind of love, which he has for Sakura (and Sasuke, arguably), and 'I want to marry and spend the rest of my life with her' kind of love, which he has for Hinata (after The Last movie, of course).


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 7, 2014)

Any man with common sense would take a nice, quiet, busty, loving, caring women over a loud mouth, stupid, inconsiderate, hot tempered, battered wife syndrome ass woman any day.

Uzi and Chouji won. Sasuke, and Sai lost


----------



## Zynn (Nov 7, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> Any man with common sense would take a nice, quiet, busty, loving, caring women over a loud mouth, stupid, inconsiderate, hot tempered, battered wife syndrome ass woman any day.
> 
> Uzi and Chouji won. Sasuke, and Sai lost



Dude, no need to diss her that much. Naruto chose Hinata, that's what matters. 



Arya Stark said:


> Also how the fuck this relates to his ninja way?
> 
> "I'll force you to love me because I never give up!!!"
> 
> ...



I agree so much with this. You see, Naruto's ninja way relates to 'promises'. He promised Sakura to bring Sasuke back to Konoha for her happiness (because she loves Sasuke) and for his own happiness (because he considers Sasuke like a brother). 

If Naruto's ninja way is related in any way to NS development, Kishi would have made him say something like, "I promise to love you forever!" somewhere in the course of the manga. Which didn't happen.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 7, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> In Sakura's profile, Databook 4, it said that Sakura wanted to pay back Naruto for loving and protecting her until now (ch 663).
> 
> Don't believe an ambiguous movie tagline made by Studio Pierrot.
> 
> Hinata is a silver medal, get over it.



She is paybacking him, look how much she supports Naruto & Hinata in the movie


----------



## jplaya2023 (Nov 7, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Dude, no need to diss her that much. Naruto chose Hinata, that's what matters.




Sakura has been shitting on young uzi since the ninja academy days. It's only right for some pay back

Sakura sleeps all alone at night while sasuke aimlessly wonders the world in search of something we don't know about.

Meanwhile Naruto goes home to fresh cookies, ramen, a big titty wife 2 ridouku kids, and neiji's eyes in a glass jar in case of an emergency.


----------



## Sete (Nov 7, 2014)

Neji eyes cant be used due to the curse seal.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 7, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> Sakura has been shitting on young uzi since the ninja academy days. It's only right for some pay back
> 
> Sakura sleeps all alone at night while sasuke aimlessly wonders the world in search of something we don't know about.
> 
> Meanwhile Naruto goes home to fresh cookies, ramen, a big titty wife 2 ridouku kids, and neiji's eyes in a glass jar in case of an emergency.



...I have to admit, it _does_ feel a bit cathartic, doesn't it? Especially since I've been watching/reading the anime/manga from episode 1 for a few days now. 

Although I focus on how Naruto always seem so lonely, and now he has someone else, someone loving, to come home to. I can't believe how heartwarming this simple fact makes me feel.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 7, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> She is paybacking him, look how much she supports Naruto & Hinata in the movie


The payback was protecting his "stupid dream" by doing everything she can to save his life. Sorry for not elaborating on that. 

The tagline is too ambiguous so I'll take the databook info anyday, but if Kishi's crazy enough you might actually be right!


----------



## Sete (Nov 7, 2014)

I bet you people know better than the author of the manga.
And even with a canon movie coming to explain what happened between 699 and 700 you just disregard it.
Databooks are just references until they are proven wrong. 
They arent use for nothing else than proving a point, even if it is outdated info. 
I will gladly wait for the movie to provide some answers.
Until then all teories are just assumptions.
What we know is that NH and SS are cannon. The movie will develop those relations especially NH.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto gave up on Sakura before her fake confession. You could say after the pain arc his interest in her started to waned. Naruto gave up on her a long time ago and thats a good thing.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 7, 2014)

I must admit that I am somewhat confused. Am I to assume, based on so many posts here, that Naruto can only have romantic love towards a girl? Like, he couldn't love Sakura as a best friend and a teammate? 

Do we live in the same world? Where humanity has free will and we have the right to choose what we think is best for us? Naruto chose Hinata, married her, has a son and a daughter with her. He is happy with her. Can't that be enough?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2014)

> The payback was protecting his "stupid dream" by doing everything she can to save his life



Yeah....

as a friend.


----------



## Cocidius (Nov 7, 2014)

Ugh why is this even a debate?

As stated many times crush does not equal love.

If someone can post a panel proving otherwise. I.e not a joke following it, more than friends, actual statement of fact. You might actually have a point, but i'm guessing you can't.

Hospital scene is a crush wanting someone else that happens.

Movie is canon even if you don't like it. So everything to do with it even it's tagline is a fact not an opinion.


----------



## Selva (Nov 7, 2014)

Zynn said:


> I must admit that I am somewhat confused. Am I to assume, based on so many posts here, that Naruto can only have romantic love towards a girl? Like, he couldn't love Sakura as a best friend and a teammate?


Some people here do genuinely believe this lol and it's always been like this. Any instance Naruto (or Sakura for that matter) shows a hint of caring, it's always assumed to be romantic in nature. Ridiculous of course.
Better to just ignore such absurd comments and move on.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 7, 2014)

We have no way of really knowing, but I assume/think Naruto fell in-love with Hinata after the war, or that was the time he'd room to figure out potential feelings for her. They never really had a chance to discuss her confession.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 7, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Yeah....
> 
> as a friend.


I KNOW. You don't need to say this like I'm some kind of lunatic that is still in complete denial of the outcome of these pairing wars.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> I KNOW. You don't need to say this like I'm some kind of lunatic that is still in complete denial of the outcome of these pairing wars.



oh my


----------



## Kakugo (Nov 7, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> He never loved Sakura in the first place.



Yes, he did. 



Elicit94 said:


> In Sakura's profile, Databook 4, it said that Sakura wanted to pay back Naruto for loving and protecting her until now (ch 663).
> 
> Don't believe an ambiguous movie tagline made by Studio Pierrot.
> 
> Hinata is a silver medal, get over it.





Elicit94 said:


> Kishimoto ignored the elephant in the room for these two chapters, that's how big the asspull romance was.



Pretty much.  Naruto's been in love with Sakura since the beginning of the manga and never showed any signs of it fading. Everything about the last 2 chapters were horribly forced and out of place.


----------



## deeewooh (Nov 7, 2014)

databook 4 covers until chapter 691 iirc.


----------



## Abhimanyu101 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Maybe he just wanted a kid with byakugan.... *

Maybe he needs few more kids before success.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 7, 2014)

Zynn said:


> I must admit that I am somewhat confused. Am I to assume, based on so many posts here, that Naruto can only have romantic love towards a girl? Like, he couldn't love Sakura as a best friend and a teammate?
> 
> Do we live in the same world? Where humanity has free will and we have the right to choose what we think is best for us? Naruto chose Hinata, married her, has a son and a daughter with her. He is happy with her. Can't that be enough?


This is debated because the author poorly handled Naruto's feelings for Sakura before revealing in an epilogue that he ended up with Hinata. We want to know WHAT happened to his romantic feelings for Sakura before he ended up with Hinata. This is a huge mystery that should absolutely be up for discussion.


----------



## icemaster143 (Nov 7, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> This whole post is hilarious as fuck man.



No arguments I see. 

to give another Example was the road to ninja Movie that completely misrepresented the Rookies involvement in the plot or the Movie with Sasuke that did the same but this time its one hundred percent accurate and true because it helps your very flimsy arguments.

Its funny I've stuck with this manga for completions sake but I never thought I would be arguing common sense on this level. People really have replaced the reality of the manga with their own.


----------



## vagnard (Nov 7, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Yes, because making lifetime promises to someone puts you automatically in the love zone, lets ignore the fact that Naruto wanted to bring Sasuke back for himself as well.
> Let's ignore the Mangaka clearly stating this to you and lets go with the  random theories about Naruto's DEEP love for Sakura....
> 
> Just give it up, Naruto having a crush on Sakura is a fact along with the fact of Hinata being his first love.
> Move on.



Uh. The entire promise was portrayed as an act of selfless love. Did you missed Naruto's heartbroken expression. Even Sakura realized that back then and started to cry. 

Then in Part 2 he keep asking her for a dates all the time. 

Besides when Kishimoto stated it was just a crush?. Please make the reference. Because an ambiguos tagline from a movie made by Pierrot hardly change what was portrayed in the manga.

Even in the databooks it's pointed he loved Sakura. See the heart while even Hinata doesn't have a heart pointing to Naruto. 



You must be blind at this point. In no way Naruto's feelings for Sakura were portrayed as crush. If anything there is no character besides Sakura (towards Sasuke) who consistently portrayed his feelings towards other person in the manga. Naruto loved Sakura but he got trolled hard and went for the second option. It seems besides raw power Naruto remained the loser 

People who try to change Naruto's love into a crush seems to be guys trying to justify Naruto's complete defeat in that area. The guy tried too hard to be liked by Sakura but at the end she still prefered the asshole who never gave a shit about her.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> I KNOW. You don't need to say this like I'm some kind of lunatic that is still in complete denial of the outcome of these pairing wars.







Kakugo said:


> Yes, he did.







> Pretty much.  Naruto's been in love with Sakura since the beginning of the manga and never showed any signs of it fading. Everything about the last 2 chapters were horribly forced and out of place.





It's not Kishi's fault *you interpreted it all wrong.*

Thinking they had a chance after 469 is a tragedy on its own. Anyone not biased could see that his feelings were a joke and started to fade Pein arc. times.


----------



## Cocidius (Nov 7, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It's not Kishi's fault *you interpreted it all wrong.*
> 
> Thinking they had a chance after 469 is a tragedy on its own. Anyone not biased could see that his feelings were a joke and started to fade Pein arc. times.


Right people need to stop festering with thinking he felt anything more than a crush and friendship with Sakura.
Hiniata is not second choice. She just someone Naruto grew into loving(don't really have to argue this point full movie about it).

Again seems like there is no proof he was ever actually in love with Sakura.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2014)

vagnard said:


> Uh. The entire promise was portrayed as an act of selfless love. Did you missed Naruto's heartbroken expression. Even Sakura realized that back then and started to cry.



And 469 threw it into a basket. Moving on.



> Then in Part 2 he keep asking her for a dates all the time.



Yeah because men at age of Naruto never hit on girls.
Oh and he was...um rejected right? Makes completely sense after some time he got bored.



> Besides when Kishimoto stated it was just a crush?. Please make the reference. Because a tagline from a movie hardly change what was portrayed in the manga. (Besides first love could refer to reciprocate love)



Only time Naruto expressed DIRECTLY (using the word suki) was "and this is the cute girl i kinda like"

he never made statements like that again. His answer to Sai was "indirect" and I daresay he started to move on afterwards. 



> Even in the databooks it's pointed he loved Sakura. See the heart while even Hinata doesn't have a heart pointing to Naruto.



Part 1. uh-uh.



> You must be blind at this point. In no way Naruto's feelings for Sakura were portrayed as crush. If anything there is no character besides Sakura (towards Sasuke) who consistently portrayed his feelings towards other person in the manga. Naruto loved Sakura but he got trolled hard and went for the second option. It seems besides raw power Naruto remained the loser



Yeah Kishimoto would totally show his main hero as "loser" in the epilogue. It's meant to be much more than that. He grew up and started to understand people around him more, respected Sakura's feelings and backed out.

He later fell in love with someone else. Just like in real life. Are you telling me that all married couples are "second option"s?  No way in hell everyone ends up with 10 year old buttjoke crush.



> People who try to change Naruto's love into a crush seems to be guys trying to justify Naruto's complete defeat in that area. The guy tried too hard to be liked by Sakura but at the end she still prefered the asshole who never gave a shit about her.



I'd have taken his feelings more seriously if manga itself didn't treat it a complete joke. There's Sakura, there's Hinata. There's Obito. Then you go back to Naruto. 

Please.


----------



## icemaster143 (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow pairing fans are pretty scary in how they rewrite what they want to see.

Hinata is a left over choice learn to deal with it.

Naruto openly liked Sakura from the beginning don't down play it to make the way things turned out simpler for yourselves.


----------



## Cocidius (Nov 7, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> Wow pairing fans are pretty scary in how they rewrite what they want to see.
> 
> Hinata is a left over choice learn to deal with it.
> 
> Naruto openly liked Sakura from the beginning don't down play it to make the way things turned out simpler for yourselves.


Lets be honest love in Naruto is shit for all the pairings(maybe not the male/male ones, but those are fanon).

I would say more people are overplaying his feelings for Sakura not downplaying. Since you use the word "liked" you seem to know the difference now.


----------



## icemaster143 (Nov 7, 2014)

Cocidius said:


> Lets be honest love in Naruto is shit for all the pairings(maybe not the male/male ones, but those are fanon).
> 
> I would say more people are overplaying his feelings for Sakura not downplaying. Since you use the word "liked" you seem to know the difference now.



The manga itself said it was love through Sai. Naruto also admitted he couldn't admit how he felt to her a that time because he felt he failed her.

You want to play a game of pretend be my guest but don't try to convince anyone else with such flimsy understanding of the manga. 

As for the relationships between males characters being more clear I would actually agree.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2014)

icemaster143 said:


> Wow pairing fans are pretty scary in how they rewrite what they want to see.
> 
> Hinata is a left over choice learn to deal with it.
> 
> Naruto openly liked Sakura from the beginning don't down play it to make the way things turned out simpler for yourselves.



Wow, are you telling yourself this every night before sleep? 

Why can't you accept that NS was a gigantic red herring and was never on part with canon couples 

Sad shit, really.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 7, 2014)

Saying Naruto never romantically loved Sakura is fucking retarded. Argue that somewhere in part 2 that started to fade if you want to, but that it never existed? Again, fucking retarded.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 7, 2014)

Dillinger said:


> Saying Naruto never romantically loved Sakura is fucking retarded. Argue that somewhere in part 2 that started to fade if you want to, but that it never existed? Again, fucking retarded.



"love" is a strong word.

You can compare it to Obito to see how different it is.

Attracted? Hell yeah, Sakura is a cute girl.

Crushed? Of course, he was just 12.

Love? By this manga's standards? Whoa there.

But again, it doesn't matter in the end, rest is shippers trying to deal with the outcome.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 7, 2014)

Dillinger said:


> Saying Naruto never romantically loved Sakura is fucking retarded. Argue that somewhere in part 2 that started to fade if you want to, but that it never existed? Again, fucking retarded.



Crush >>>>>>>>>>>>Love

Big  difference. 

Either way, how would an orphan like Naruto know what love is until Hinata, and then his Mom said it to him? Once you explain this , then you can call someone's  opinion fucking retarded.

He liked Sakura because she was the only girl who gave him attention i.e. shitting all over him for being a loser , and he equated that to affection. It was more than the Villagers would do which is side eye him and act like he didn't exist. Thanks Hiruzen.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto did with Sakura what she should've done with Sasuke, which is naturally, maturely grow out of having this childhood crush with a classmate. You know, like most adults do? Sakura never let Sasuke go, romantically. I can't fathom why. To this day, it's baffling. Sasuke was abusive, neglectful, disrespectful, indifferent, and utterly apathetic with her. She should've cut fucking loose eons ago. You can sort of understand why Naruto couldn't let him go. Bonds, fate, destiny, all of that.

Sakura had better men with higher quality character crushing on her, and in the end she shunned them for the cool, deeply troubled asshole. Naruto, meanwhile, ended up with sweet, cute, caring, compassionate girl who's always loved and supported him. She also has nicer breasts, which never hurts.

So if that's a loss, I think most of us take that loss with a big goofy grin on our faces.


----------



## Amol (Nov 7, 2014)

_*Go ahead! Tear each other.*_
Love lives of fictional characters are so important that you need argue *after* they had babies .
Kishi is the author and I don't care what so called 'clues' and 'hints' there were suppose to be in manga ,He has told us result. 
Naruto looked happy, Hinata looked happy, Sakura looked happy and even Sasuke looked grumpy (which is normal happy for him). So only one who are not happy are pairing fantics.
Enjoy your unhappiness.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 7, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Naruto did with Sakura what she should've done with Sasuke, which is naturally, maturely grow out of having this childhood crush with a classmate. You know, like most adults do? Sakura never let Sasuke go, romantically. I can't fathom why. To this day, it's baffling. Sasuke was abusive, neglectful, disrespectful, indifferent, and utterly apathetic with her. She should've cut fucking loose eons ago. You can sort of understand why Naruto couldn't let him go. Bonds, fate, destiny, all of that.
> 
> Sakura had better men with higher quality character crushing on her, and in the end she shunned them for the cool, deeply troubled asshole. Naruto, meanwhile, ended up with sweet, cute, caring, compassionate girl who's always loved and supported him. She also has nicer breasts, which never hurts.
> 
> So if that's a loss, I think most of us take that loss with a big goofy grin on our faces.



I know , one hell of a loss , right? 

Before the kids were born , Naruto and Hinata were probably having his clones run a train on her.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto loved her but Sakura did not and he knew it if you look at the fake confession it hurt naruto that she was lying and it looked on Sakura fake that it took a lot for her to say she loved naruto it was embarrassing. So he moved on and fell in love with hinata in the movie I guess because he never loved her before hand. Also in the end it is funny naruto a hero and good guy had only one real choice Sakura was never one sasuke was her love obsession. Sasuke had the pick of Sakura, karin and ino. Naruto had one. Sad for a hero but that's life. The crazy lunatic has many people loving him and the good guy not so much. Just like real life/


----------



## Fay (Nov 7, 2014)

Did Naruto give up? Duhhhh, how else did he get over her?

Not everyone ends up with the first person they loved. There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

Shame on Naruto for giving up on his oh-so-important goal of winning over a girl who was clearly not interested in him! Men, don't give up on your first crushes! Go stalk that woman you thought was cute back when you were both 12! Do not grow up, meet other women, and settle down with a subsequent love interest!

But seriously, Naruto never acted like his crush on Sakura was ever that important to him. Reforming the ninja world, saving Sasuke, and becoming Hokage were his goals. Who's to say he just settled for a rebound when there's no indication that he even still had deep feelings for Sakura in the first place, and considering he grew close to Hinata in over the course of the later story arcs? NaruHina's development was never in any way influenced, for better or for worse, by Sakura or by Naruto's crush on her.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't think he gave up...he just realized that it was never going to happen (sadly). Though this may be the case, I still don't understand everyone who ships NaruHina. They had what, 2 instances of any real interaction that meant something during the whole series? Even in 699, they were only shown standing next to each other during Neji's funeral. I really really hope the movie somehow gives me a reason to actually support NaruHina, because as it currently stands...that shit makes about as much sense as SasuSaku...


----------



## Sete (Nov 7, 2014)

Whoa 2 interactions in 699 chapters...
I agree its crazy right?


----------



## metaXzero (Nov 7, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I still don't understand everyone who ships NaruHina. They had what, 2 instances of any real interaction that meant something during the whole series? Even in 699, they were only shown standing next to each other during Neji's funeral. I really really hope the movie somehow gives me a reason to actually support NaruHina, because as it currently stands...that shit makes about as much sense as SasuSaku...



What doesn't make sense? All their interaction (which is closer to like 7) has been positive and showed both can be friendly with each other, support each other, etc. The only thing lacking was Naruto's overall thoughts of Hinata which went unaddressed to the very end. Though post-confession, Naruto did establish he had no problems working with Hinata and still giving/receiving motivating talks.

It still isn't enough that they could become an item immediately after the war, but it's a far cry from SasuSaku.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto turned out to be a veteran player of "Settlers of Catan" by the end of the series 

In all honest though, someone like Sakura doesn't deserve a guy like Naruto.


----------



## Amol (Nov 7, 2014)

So now one can't let it go his school crush ?
Everybody always marries to the girl they liked when they were 12, right ?
Even if you are saying that Naruto and Hinata didn't have any romantic interaction s with each other before war, you have to agree with that they were very good friends . They had a healthy loving friendship.
So even if they loved each other after War it still makes no difference .
They were frigging just 16 years old before.
Naruto and Hinata married when they had maturity in those kind of feelings.
They looked happy and now has adorable kids . It means they must have loved each other.
How hard is that to understand ?


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

Sete said:


> Whoa 2 interactions in 699 chapters...
> I agree its crazy right?



I'm not sure how one would define the exact quantity of interactions between two individuals (perhaps the number of conversations?), but if we count up the story arcs in which Naruto and Hinata have one-on-one interactions prior to the final battle with Kaguya, we have:

-The Chunin Exams (with emotional bonding, to boot)
-The Pursuit of Itachi
-Pain's Invasion
-The War
-The Battle with the Juubi (pretty fucking significant, that one)

I count five arcs in which they interact, whether as small and forgettable as "Good to work with you, Naruto" in the Itachi Pursuit arc, to as Joe Biden would put it, "a big fucking deal," in the battle with the Juubi (that was not just chakra transfer; you have to be delusional to think that there was no degree of affection or emotional connection in that moment). Whatever the case, these are five arcs in which Naruto and Hinata interact, which may not be massive, but it's certainly greater than the "two interactions" you claim they have.

What matters more to me than quantity of interactions, however, is quality. I see no negativity in any of their encounters. Yes, it took a longass time (in real world time, at least--keeping in mind that in manga time, maybe a year at the most passed between the beginning of Part 2 and Chapter 699) for Naruto to reciprocate or even acknowledge Hinata's feelings, but to be fair, the guy had other things on his mind such as the fate of the entire ninja world. Nevertheless, the interactions that he did have with Hinata (and who's to say their bond didn't deepen during the six year timeskip between 699 and 700--I mean, obviously, it did) were meaningful enough that this pairing not only became canon, but long before it became canon, it was already the most popular Naruto pairing in the western world and one of the most popular in Japan. It sure as hell wasn't an asspull. The moments might have been few and far between, but they left an impression on the characters and on the readers alike.

NaruHina won. Get over it. No amount of delusion or bawwing about "bad writing" nor using the same tired arguments from 2006 will change that fact.


----------



## Plague (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto hates people who lie to them selves. 

He wouldn't be with Hinata if he didn't love her.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm not saying that I'm against it like I once was... I'm just hoping the movie greatly fills in the gaps. Also lol @ 7. Pre time skip doesn't really matter since it only really impacted Hinata as Naruto was oblivious. I could see an argument for maybe 3-4 at most...


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

Are people forgetting the Sai chapters? Those were pretty blatant. Sakura wouldn't have cried a waterfall, if it was just a crush. Sai (the 'I don't know much about emotions, but I read this in that book, and will tell it how it is!'  Sai) wouldn't have said "Even I can see, he truly loves you!", "It's like a curse!", "You're hurting him too!" if it was a crush. You don't crush on someone for 2+ years after it's blatantly clear they love someone else, and then make a promise to bring the person they love back to them. This isn't up for debate. Fact is, as vagnard said, the MC's feelings got shafted. Silently, after the fake confession.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 7, 2014)

TatsukageX said:


> Sakura was the girl everybody had a crush on...moving on.



And Sasuke wasnt?


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

Plague said:


> Naruto hates people who lie to them selves.
> 
> He wouldn't be with Hinata if he didn't love her.


Exactly. 



SkitZoFrenic said:


> I'm not saying that I'm against it like I once was... I'm just hoping the movie greatly fills in the gaps. Also lol @ 7. Pre time skip doesn't really matter since it only really impacted Hinata as Naruto was oblivious. I could see an argument for maybe 3-4 at most...


How do Naruto and Hinata's pre-timeskip interactions not matter? That's when they first developed a deep and caring friendship, which is important to starting any kind of romantic relationship. Naruto may not have known about Hinata's romantic interest in him at the time, but he developed a deep sense of respect for Hinata and got to know her for the first time ever. That's pretty significant.



αshɘs said:


> Are people forgetting the Sai chapters? Those were pretty blatant. Sakura wouldn't have cried a waterfall, if it was just a crush. Sai (the 'I don't know much about emotions, but I read this in that book, and will tell it how it is!'  Sai) wouldn't have said "Even I can see, he truly loves you!", "It's like a curse!", "You're hurting him too!" if it was a crush. You don't crush on someone for 2+ years after it's blatantly clear they love someone else, and then make a promise to bring the person they love back to them. This isn't up for debate. Fact is, as vagnard said, the MC's feelings got shafted. Silently, after the fake confession.



Did they get shafted, or did they change? People's feelings change. I'm not still in love with the first girl I ever crushed on, nor the first girl I ever dated. I don't even talk to them or care about them. I even have an ex I'm still friends with and yet have no continued romantic interest in. Marrying someone other than your first crush does not mean your feelings have been shafted. You can pursue happiness with another person.


----------



## Scila9 (Nov 7, 2014)

Idk, from how the manga ended I would assume he's pretty much over her by 699 at least.

But then I think about how The Last is two years after the war and Naruto and Hinata are apparently _still_ not together yet 

So I wonder what the hell could keep that from happening way sooner?

Then again, I also don't understand how Hinata's feelings are "secret" (that was on a promo or something, wasn't it?) She outright said she loved him... please do not tell me he was stupid enough to think she meant that platonically 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto told his dad that he still didn't understand anything about love. Clearly, he didn't have his mind set on Sakura or on Hinata by that point. He was thinking things through, and he eventually chose Hinata.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

Light Warrior said:


> Did they get shafted, or did they change? People's feelings change. I'm not still in love with the first girl I ever crushed on, nor the first girl I ever dated. I don't even talk to them or care about them. I even have an ex I'm still friends with and yet have no continued romantic interest in. Marrying someone other than your first crush does not mean your feelings have been shafted. You can pursue happiness with another person.



Shafted, because you don't handle a shonen protag's feelings with radio silence. We should know everything about him, it's his story. And up to the fake confession it was pretty blatant. Since then we got nothing. Not even regarding Hinata. Also, I wasn't talking about a crush, but love. Since Naruto loved her.


----------



## Plague (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm sure Naruto loved Sakura at one point, but he grew out of it. 

What did you NaruSaku fans expect? Never give up = Force someone to love you?

I had a crush on a girl in 6th Grade. Now I don't really care.

---

NaruSaku fans, is something like that really so hard for you to comprehend?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 7, 2014)

TheWebbstir said:


> Then again, I also don't understand how Hinata's feelings are "secret" (that was on a promo or something, wasn't it?) She outright said she loved him...



Yes, it was in a promo poster, talking about the setup. Mentioned secret feelings and that they couldn't reach him. 2 years


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2014)

Plague said:


> I'm sure Naruto loved Sakura at one point, but he grew out of it.
> 
> What did you NaruSaku fans expect? Never give up = Force someone to love you?
> 
> ...



Well...it worked for the SasuSaku fans apparently lol

As for the rest...I really just hope the movie justifies this. Going to wait until the subs come out before I decide whether or not 700 is legit or just fanfiction lol


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Love that people change their personal definitions of love depending on what suits their pairing interests. 

Naruto getting over his crush on Sakura is offensive and bullshit writing, but Hinata getting over her crush for Naruto would have been natural and inevitable. A part of life! Crushes come and go. Except for the ones I support. These are forever. 

Sakura not giving up on her love for Sasuke makes her weak and pitiful, but Naruto is SUPPOSED to NEVER give up on his love for Sakura. Because it's okay for a man to be determined about his feelings, but a woman being beholden to hers is a sign of pitiful weakness.

You can't have it both ways. You can't simultaneously reject and embrace the same principle just because you don't like that X or Y happened. Ultimately? Love is what we make of it. Naruto and Sakura came to love Sasuke in their time together as a family (every bit as much as Sasuke came to love them), and maintained death grips on that bond despite the turbulence that followed. That's love. It's the same reason Minato was so disappointed in Kakashi for not being the one to give Obito "the talk." That was something he should have done for Obito, not Naruto. Kakashi should have understood Obito more than anyone, and instead he failed to understand him at all. 

It's not complicated. It's only "complicated" if you read into things that weren't there, and believed in a pairing that wasn't going to happen. That's called bias, and it's bullshit.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 7, 2014)

it was only a crush, naruto never truly loved Sakura like that.


----------



## Fay (Nov 7, 2014)

I disagree that Naruto had a crush. I do think he loved her, but he got over her after realizing they weren't meant to be.


----------



## icemaster143 (Nov 7, 2014)

Manga itself openly tell us its love any other interpretation is wrong by default. Why are shippers having such a hard time with that?

Hell Kishi has to make an entire movie for the Naruto loving Hinata ship to make sense. The movie is there to fill the gaps because their is a truck sized hole. If anything it proves that it took years for Naruto to move on.

But People claiming that it was just a crush need something to sooth themselves for NaruHina being a silver medal.


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Love that people change their personal definitions of love depending on what suits their pairing interests.
> 
> Naruto getting over his crush on Sakura is offensive and bullshit writing, but Hinata getting over her crush for Naruto would have been natural and inevitable. A part of life! Crushes come and go. Except for the ones I support. These are forever.
> 
> ...



Exactly. In order for any of the Big 3 to be canon, someone's feelings had to change, and someone's feelings had to stay the same. Some people stick with the same love interest for years and years, and that's great. Most people lose interest in their 12-year-old crush and eventually move on to love someone else. That's also great. Naruto certainly isn't as butthurt about him not being with Sakura as the NaruSaku fanbase is. If he's happy, and Sasuke, Sakura, and Hinata are all happy, then isn't that all that matters?


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 7, 2014)

First, crush. Second, Naruto gave up on Sakura the moment Tsunade healed Sasuke from his mind rape provided by Itachi. He saw something between the two, especially from Sakura,  and effectively backed off quick. Apparently others saw something too as Shikamaru prior to the rescue indicated there was a problem if she couldn't convince Sasuke to stay. Apparently, she had sway over him without realizing it. And Sasuke post-reunion with Itachi didn't want to feel anything except hate (bad plan by Itachi was bad), nothing for Kakashi, nothing for Sakura, nothing for Naruto.

Anyway, bare in mind Naruto's goal was never to get Sakura to begin with, it was bonus but nothing he really strived for. It was the title of Hokage he wanted. So did he give up on her, yeah, was it a big deal, no, not to him, he saw Sakura loved Sasuke and gave her his support and he saw that Sasuke cared for her when he offered his life for hers and his when fighting Gaara so the kid let go.


----------



## Scila9 (Nov 7, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Yes, it was in a promo poster, talking about the setup. Mentioned secret feelings and that they couldn't reach him. 2 years



Ya know, if you think about Naruto's and Sakura's "out of this world, soulmate" feelings for Sasuke that were so incredibly strong that they were able to withstand everything in between from when he left Konoha to the ending, and you think about how they came about when they were all elementary age and only around each other and close for about a year... you go on to wonder how the hell it takes this long for Naruto to fall for Hinata when they've already matured this much.

Hinata, who actually treats Naruto in a way that makes one understand how someone could develop strong feelings for her.

But, hey, maybe throwing that aspect of the story away is what will make this romance movie not shit. So here's hoping.



Light Warrior said:


> Exactly. In order for any of the Big 3 to be canon, someone's feelings had to change, and someone's feelings had to stay the same. Some people stick with the same love interest for years and years, and that's great. Most people lose interest in their 12-year-old crush and eventually move on to love someone else. That's also great. Naruto certainly isn't as butthurt about him not being with Sakura as the NaruSaku fanbase is. *If he's happy, and Sasuke, Sakura, and Hinata are all happy, then isn't that all that matters?*



No. Not when the journey to that point was so shitastic.

This is a story. It has a beginning, middle, and end. If the overall adventure and development that headed toward the ending disappoints some people they can bitch and criticize. If it works for other people then they can be happy and ignore the people bitching and criticizing and merrily enjoy what they got.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes. Between his interactions with Hinata, and Naruto being shown as willing to let her go, it makes sense. There's nothing wrong with it, _*but*_ it could've been written better. He should've had NH talk or something after she confessed. Ignoring that was asinine. What he did give them was still good, but it needed to be more mutual and consistent. And as much as I can appreciate what we're getting in the new movie (a movie about my favorite pairing!), I think the manga should've come first. Not to mention all of the "NaruSaku" after Pain was basically a giant troll in hindsight 

I would've liked if they went something more like Simon x Nia from TTGL, off the top of my head. He was crushed when he found out about Yoko and Kamina being a thing, but once Nia shows up the focus is all on their bond (AND IT WAS EPIC). What he has with Yoko from there on becomes more of a family connection. But at the same time, like I said, what NH does have is still good. And what its been getting lately is great, so I can't complain entirely.

And Silver Medal thing just sounds silly, every time I hear it...Unless its actually presented like settling in the story, then that's not the case. Dude is married to this girl with 2 children. Not being your first love doesn't automatically make that person a lesser option.



Yagami1211 said:


> Yes, the tagline is "Saigo no monogatari wa HAJIMETE no ai."
> HAJIMETE means it's going to be the first time, meaning it never happened before.
> Kishimoto writes the story, so ...
> Canon



You don't say 



ironblade_x1 said:


> Love that people change their personal definitions of love depending on what suits their pairing interests.
> 
> Naruto getting over his crush on Sakura is offensive and bullshit writing, but Hinata getting over her crush for Naruto would have been natural and inevitable. A part of life! Crushes come and go. Except for the ones I support. These are forever.
> 
> ...


Also this.


----------



## Amol (Nov 7, 2014)

TheWebbstir said:


> No. Not when the journey to that point was so shitastic.
> 
> This is a story. It has a beginning, middle, and end. If the overall adventure and development that headed toward the ending disappoints some people they can bitch and criticize. If it works for other people then they can be happy and ignore the people bitching and criticizing and merrily enjoy what they got.



About what journey you are talking about ?
Weren't Naruto and Hinata good friends ?
Was their friendship in any way one sided ?
Weren't both of them ready to sacrifice themselves for other ?
Weren't they just 16 year olds before war?
Exactly what is shit in this ?
They got married when they became mature.
Did you saw anyone regretting their significant other ?
Because all I see is a very healthy relationship which evolved from good friendship to romantic love.


----------



## Scila9 (Nov 7, 2014)

Amol said:


> About what journey you are talking about ?
> Were Naruto and Hinata good friends ?
> Was there friendship in any way one sided ?
> Weren't both of them ready to sacrifice themselves for other ?
> ...



Talking to the wrong gal, mate.

I like NH. 'Course, it could have been expanded on more in the manga, but that's true for all the relationships/bonds. And now NH gets a movie to make up for that anyway 

That "shitastic" comment was directed toward SS. Maybe I should have specified.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 7, 2014)

Light Warrior said:


> I'm not sure how one would define the exact quantity of interactions between two individuals (perhaps the number of conversations?), but if we count up the story arcs in which Naruto and Hinata have one-on-one interactions prior to the final battle with Kaguya, we have:
> 
> -The Chunin Exams (with emotional bonding, to boot)
> -The Pursuit of Itachi
> ...


Meaningful interactions which never led into creating any sort of chemistry in their relationship don't justify the asspull.

There wasn't a journey told in the manga in the becoming of their relationship. The rabid shipping of this pairing in it's arguments were all about waiting for the asspull.


----------



## Sete (Nov 7, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Meaningful interactions which never led into creating any sort of chemistry in their relationship don't justify the asspull._Well said. Apply that to NS_
> 
> There wasn't a journey told in the manga in the becoming of their relationship. The rabid shipping of this pairing in it's arguments were all about waiting for the asspull.



This manga was never about romance.
The little romance that was present heavily implied that Main Char Sakura would stay with Main Char Sasuke, and that Main Char Naruto would stay with Secondary Char Hinata. That was her purpose on this story.
All their interactions were meaningful and positive, and only someone as thick as a brick would miss that.
Learn to read a FUCKING MANGA!
I am done with this topic. You salty people all know better than the guys that wrote this.
So live your lives in denial, keep telling what you want to yourself so you can sleep better at night.
Sayonara.


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

TheWebbstir said:


> Ya know, if you think about Naruto's and Sakura's "out of this world, soulmate" feelings for Sasuke that were so incredibly strong that they were able to withstand everything in between from when he left Konoha to the ending, and you think about how they came about when they were all elementary age and only around each other and close for about a year... you go on to wonder how the hell it takes this long for Naruto to fall for Hinata when they've already matured this much.
> 
> Hinata, who actually treats Naruto in a way that makes one understand how someone could develop strong feelings for her.
> 
> ...


I can respect your opinion because your criticism is in the "how" and not the "what." You're not acting as though Kishi should have written a different conclusion, but rather that he should have built up to the conclusion more. In other words, you're not just bawwing because you didn't get your way (and in fact, you did get your way in terms of pairing preferences).



Hydro Spiral said:


> Yes. Between his interactions with Hinata, and Kishi repeatedly painting Sakura like a poor choice to run after, it makes sense. There's nothing wrong with it, _*but*_ it could've been written better. He should've had NH talk or something after she confessed. Ignoring that was asinine. What he did give them was still good, but it needed to be more mutual and consistent. And I don't think a movie should be substitute for developments in the manga, as nice as it looks. Not to mention all of the "NaruSaku" after Pain was basically a giant troll in hindsight
> 
> Off the top of my head, NH should've went something more like Simon & Nia from TTGL. Like, he was crushed over Yoko/Kamina, but then Nia shows up and all becomes right with the world from there on
> 
> ...


I agree that the ignoring of Hinata's confession after the Pain arc was frustrating. Again, I definitely agree that the elephant in the room should have been addressed in some form or fashion at some point. It's very typical of Kishi's style, however, to gloss over these little details. They end up being relevant in the long-term, but not for a good, long while.



Elicit94 said:


> Meaningful interactions which *never led into creating any sort of chemistry in their relationship* don't justify the asspull.
> 
> There wasn't a journey told in the manga in the becoming of their relationship. The rabid shipping of this pairing in it's arguments were all about waiting for the asspull.


And that (the bolded) is where you and I are in disagreement. I saw a great deal of chemistry between the two, and apparently, so did a large portion of the Naruto fandom as well as Kishimoto himself. Naruto certainly had more chemistry with Hinata than he ever did with Sakura, with whom he frequently clashed (despite having a close friendship with her nonetheless).

You can call it an asspull all you want, but I still only see this as whining because you didn't get the pairing you wanted. Over the course of this manga, you (and others) viewed Naruto and Sakura's interactions through rose-colored glasses, interpreting every glance, every gesture, every word exchanged between the two as increasing romantic tension, while most of the fandom glossed over these details as simply being two people of opposite sexes on the same team with a common goal. (Friendship may have been involved as well.) Meanwhile, you and other like-minded individuals shut out all development of Naruto and Hinata's bond because it went against your agenda. In your mind, you couldn't possibly accept NaruHina as an endgame possibility, and so you didn't. You filtered the possibility out of your mind using whatever mental gymnastics you had to resort to. To the majority of the fandom, though, NaruHina's canonization did not come as a surprise, let alone an asspull. Many people considered it a possibility as far back as the Chunin Exams. It may not have had much development, and most of its big moments occurred in the last two years, but it didn't come out of nowhere. Choji and Karui came out of nowhere. Kiba and that cat lady came out of nowhere. Naruto and Hinata had buildup, whether you chose to see it or not.

Did that buildup necessarily have to be romantic? Could these moments have instead resulted in a platonic bond between Naruto and Hinata? Absolutely. Kishimoto didn't want anything to be too certain before the final chapter. He deliberately waited until the finale to resolve that plot thread. It's called suspense.



Sete said:


> This manga was never about romance.
> The little romance that was present heavily implied that Main Char Sakura would stay with Main Char Sasuke, and that Main Char Naruto would stay with Secondary Char Hinata. That was her purpose on this story.
> All their interactions were meaningful and positive, and only someone as thick as a brick would miss that.
> Learn to read a FUCKING MANGA!
> ...



Exactly. If you don't like how this manga turned out, then make your own. Write your own ninja love story the way you think it should be written.


----------



## Rios (Nov 7, 2014)

He held Hinata's hand but then again, he could have wanted a harem


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

Rios said:


> He held Hinata's hand but then again, he could have wanted a harem



Pffft. Naruto can make his own harem whenever he wants.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto never loved Sakura.

"The Last is the first love"

The whole upcoming movie is about Naruto falling in love for the first time, with Hinata.

I thougth this was obvious. He tossed his school grade crush aside and realized later that he actually loved Hinata


----------



## Not another narutard (Nov 7, 2014)

I kind of hate shipping discussions but Naruto never "loved" Sakura, it was just a childish crush but he never had ANY reason to really love her 

We all had our 12 yo crush, but that's it, just a girl he finds pretty. He then developed bonds of friendship with her just as sakura did with sasuke (I hate it when she says she loves sasuke, that ain't love girl)

Sometimes I think Kishimoto doesn't get teen relationships very well


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 7, 2014)

*I personally have Hinata > Sakura anyways. She's better looking and posses a Kekki Genkai that their offspring can inherent.  *


----------



## Lumia (Nov 7, 2014)

I must have totally missed the part where Naruto made it his goal to be with Sakura. If Hinata is a second place prize does that make Sakura third?


----------



## Arceus The Great (Nov 7, 2014)

Shattering said:


> 15 years of love for Sakura, after pain arc we have the Sai moment where Naruto confess to him he still love her, after that he have the moment with Minato.
> 
> On the other hand we have literaly nothing of Hinata in 15 years, not even a fucking conversation between the two where Naruto shows any kind of love interest...
> 
> ...





Elicit94 said:


> Kishimoto ignored the elephant in the room for these two chapters, that's how big the asspull romance was.





vagnard said:


> People who claim Naruto's feelings for Sakura were just a crush are just delusional. If anything it was portrayed as pure romantic love to the point he made a fucking lifetime promise bringing back his rival FOR THE SAKE OF SAKURA. How Naruto's feelings were more a crush than Hinata's feelings over Naruto or Sakura's feelings over Sasuke?.
> 
> Just accept it. Kishimoto simply crushed Naruto's personal happiness and forced him to go with the second option. He never in the whole manga showed more interest for Hinata than Sakura. You are just trying to cope with it.
> 
> Naruto can be the strongest saiyan in the universe but on personal level he was trolled hard. All his hardwork to please Sakura was never rewarded




Guys, please read and comment on this thread that I made that somewhat pertains to Naruto and Sakura:


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2014)

Jesus...so many rabid NaruHina fans in this thread. I get that you are happy that you "won", but I don't understand some of your arguments.

To say that Naruto never really loved Sakura is downright absurd. He absolutely loved the hell out of Sakura, arguably to the very end. If she was just a crush in his eyes...then during her fake confession, he would have just gladly accepted it as an easy route to happiness. He knew deep down that she (for whatever fucking reason) loves Sasuke, and that no matter how much he tried, or whatever he did, he would not be able to replace Sasuke in her heart. As cliched as it is, he turned her down at that point...because he loved her too much to see her not truly happy. He even went as far to make sure he kept that ridiculous promise to bring Sasuke back alive to her and the village. I believe he even brought up said promise during VotE2. Yes, he did want to bring back Sasuke because he loved him like a brother, but he also wanted to bring him back to make sure Sakura was happy. Interpret those events however you will, but that is my understanding of those actions.

Going purely off of the events in the manga, in my eyes, this means that Hinata is a "silver medal"...as fucked up as that is to say. Naruto didn't even talk to her in 699 at all...like wtf? And to the people who say "well, it was obvious from the start that they would end up together"...no shit. Naruto knew that Sakura loved Sasuke and would never feel that way about him...so he settled. And if it was "obvious" from the manga that they would be together...then why did Kishimoto feel the need to make a movie (which mind you takes place 2 years after 699...and they still haven't even come close to hooking up) to tie together how they even got together in the first place!

Listen, I like Hinata, she is a super nice girl who truly loves Naruto (she's not my ideal girl...too quiet. When she gained resolve during Pein and post-Neji's death though, she was super hot), that is why it makes me sad to type that. Even though they now (chapter 700) love each other greatly, and have 2 children as a result...there is nothing in the manga to indicate that Naruto truly ever got over Sakura. That is why I have high hopes that the movie addresses this situation in detail. I don't want to view Hinata as a runner-up. I want Naruto and Hinata to be happy, but it is hard to view it as anything but bittersweet unless the movie clearly shows that Naruto has moved on fully, and is completely in love with Hinata.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 7, 2014)

Lets be honest here. NaruSaku was the only pairing with even the slightest of romantic development. SasuSaku was a abusive mess and NH practically didnt exist till the end. He went NH/SS because he didnt want to piss of most of his ridiculous fanbase. Truly the only pairing that made sense out of those three was NaruSaku.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't think Naruto was crazy in love with Sakura. The Sai thing was a point to note, but then it doesn't consider that Naruto wanted to save Sasuke for his own reasons too. 
He just promised Sakura he'd bring Sasuke back, he never chased Sasuke for Sakura. 

Basically I don't think Naruto had romantic feelings for Sakura, that was just a crush. Hence why Hinata had more impacting moments with Naruto (remember Pain and Obito; Naruto's most mentally developing battles) than Sakura did.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 7, 2014)

Saying Naruto never loved Sakura. I dont know what is dumber, that statement or a pairing who had no development being made cannon at the end. Be happy cause your pairing won but for the love of god stop lying to yourself.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 7, 2014)

Like with Itachi fans who think Itachi was still in Madara/Nagato/Obito/Hokage tier, or those who still think the Sharingan is on the same level as the Rinnegan... if at this point you still think Naruto's *crush* for Sakura meant he actually loved her....

Honestly there's no convincing you if you're going to stubbornly stick to that point (despite the towering evidence against you) even by *this* point; the end.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I don't think Naruto was crazy in love with Sakura. The Sai thing was a point to note, but then it doesn't consider that Naruto wanted to save Sasuke for his own reasons too.
> He just promised Sakura he'd bring Sasuke back, he never chased Sasuke for Sakura.
> 
> Basically I don't think Naruto had romantic feelings for Sakura, that was just a crush. Hence why Hinata had more impacting moments with Naruto (remember Pain and Obito; Naruto's most mentally developing battles) than Sakura did.



I truly don't understand how you can say that Sakura was just a crush...but the small moments that Naruto had with Hinata suddenly justify him marrying/having kids with her. I agree with Normality that it sorta makes sense that it ended NH and SS because it was simply easier to just write it that way then to put any actual logic into things...



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Like with Itachi fans who think Itachi was still in Madara/Nagato/Obito/Hokage tier, or those who still think the Sharingan is on the same level as the Rinnegan... if at this point you still think Naruto's *crush* for Sakura meant he actually loved her....
> 
> Honestly there's no convincing you if you're going to stubbornly stick to that point (despite the *towering evidence* against you) even by *this* point; the end.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 7, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I truly don't understand how you can say that Sakura was just a crush...but the small moments that Naruto had with Hinata suddenly justify him marrying/having kids with her. I agree with Normality that it sorta makes sense that it ended NH and SS because it was simply easier to just write it that way then to put any actual logic into things...



None of you two were making any sense. Like I said if at this point of the story (the end) you're still puzzled about how things turned out, then there isn't going to be any point entering a discussion about it. Why? If you still contest it when everything has been done and dusted, chances are you're never going to be swayed.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> None of you two were making any sense. Like I said if at this point of the story (the end) you're still puzzled about how things turned out, then there isn't going to be any point entering a discussion about it. Why? If you still contest it when everything has been done and dusted, chances are you're never going to be swayed.



Luckily there is a movie coming out that will hopefully sway me. That is what I have mainly been arguing about. Yeah, I'm not denying that NaruHina happened...that shit is canon. I simply just want there to be no more room for discussion on what could have been. Currently, as proven by this thread...there is still a ton of debate as to whether Naruto "gave up" and settled. If the movie does things right, there will no longer been a need for said discussion to ever occur. I just pray that Kishi doesn't fuck things up like he usually does...and actually delivers on some actual character progression with real dialogue between those two.


----------



## metaXzero (Nov 7, 2014)

Normality said:


> Lets be honest here. NaruSaku was the only pairing with even the slightest of romantic development. SasuSaku was a abusive mess and NH practically didnt exist till the end. He went NH/SS because he didnt want to piss of most of his ridiculous fanbase. Truly the only pairing that made sense out of those three was NaruSaku.



All 3 ships are about one person never giving up on someone not interested in them in that way (though in Naruhina's case, it's more they dodge the topic for stupid long periods rather than explicitly show Naruto isn't interested in Hinata). None really have romantic development as far as mutual feelings of romantic love.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 7, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Like with Itachi fans who think Itachi was still in Madara/Nagato/Obito/Hokage tier, or those who still think the Sharingan is on the same level as the Rinnegan... if at this point you still think Naruto's *crush* for Sakura meant he actually loved her....
> 
> Honestly there's no convincing you if you're going to stubbornly stick to that point (despite the towering evidence against you) even by *this* point; the end.



This coming from the guy who waited the entirety of Part 2 for Naruto's "that jutsu"... 

(I agree about Naruto's feelings, but Itachi is totally on the Hokage tier!)


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

Normality said:


> Lets be honest here. NaruSaku was the only pairing with even the slightest of romantic development. SasuSaku was a abusive mess and NH practically didnt exist till the end. He went NH/SS because he didnt want to piss of most of his ridiculous fanbase. Truly the only pairing that made sense out of those three was NaruSaku.



I knew well before NH/SS was canonized that butthurt NS fans would start making the excuse that the fandom forced Kishi to go the NH/SS route instead of picking NS. Seriously, I so freaking called it. Interaction =/= romantic development. Yes, they interacted the most. That doesn't mean shit when NH had so much more chemistry, and SS... well, Sakura never stopped loving Sasuke no matter what. (I don't get it either, and I don't support SS, but there's no use denying what's right there on the page, black and white, plain as day). While I don't deny that fandom influences Kishi's writing to some degree, I sincerely doubt he, at any point, decided "NS will be endgame" and then later changed his mind solely because the NH/SS fandoms forced him at gunpoint. As I said before, NS had no romantic development, but rather just two people of opposite sexes no the same team working towards a common goal of bringing back the guy's best friend and the girl's _actual_ love interest.

Regarding the ongoing discussion about whether or not Naruto ever actually loved Sakura: that's subjective, really. He did have a crush on her, and in the early stages of the manga (Chapter 3, for instance), his crush was incredibly shallow (Sakura's crush on Sasuke was equally shallow around that same time). Over the course of Part 1, however, all the members of Team 7 formed a bond with one another--a bond of friendship. There are different types of love, and I do believe that Naruto, for as long as he's truly known Sakura on a personal level and to this very day (by which I mean the epilogue), loves Sakura. He's long since given up trying to love her on a romantic level, but she's still a precious person to him, and she always will be regardless of whom he bangs.

This does not, in any way, make Hinata a "silver medal." So she wasn't his first love. Few people ever marry their first love. (Sakura and Hinata both did, I suppose, but they're the exception, not the rule. Ino didn't marry her first love either, nor did Lee.) In no way whatsoever does being a subsequent love interest make someone less of a love interest. For one thing, when Naruto had his crush on Sakura (however deeply he loved Sakura is, again, subjective), he didn't know Hinata had a crush on him. After that, he never again asked Sakura out on a date or gave any clear indication that he still had feelings for her (aside from an awkward "I guess you could say that" or "something like that" when Minato asked him if Sakura was his girlfriend). At that point, I'd dare even say Naruto was probably confused. After all, he didn't have his mind made up by the end of the battle with Kaguya when he mentioned that he doesn't understand love. I imagine he was probably weighing the possibilities: should he go continue trying to pursue his first love interest, Sakura, or should he explore the possibility of pursuing a relationship with Hinata? If Naruto were really that determined to win Sakura over, he wouldn't have given up. He never goes back in his word; that's his nindo, his ninja way! BELIEVE IT!

But as many have already stated, Naruto never made winning Sakura over one of his goals. Though his feelings might have, at one time, been deeper than just an elementary school crush, his goals were to become Hokage, save Sasuke, and reform the ninja world. The Promise of a Lifetime was as important to Naruto as it was to Sakura because he wanted Sasuke back for his own reasons. The context was hardly what I would call romantic, although it's clear that he cares for Sakura and her feelings. Sakura's feelings for Sasuke were a big part of her character. Hinata's feelings for Naruto were a big part of her character. Naruto's feelings for Sakura were never a big part of his character; they were little more than a footnote.

But anyway, as any married grownup would tell you, first loves are never as significant as spouses with whom one has children. To suggest otherwise is just idiotic. And besides, Naruto wouldn't let Sakura pretend to move on from Sasuke to him; why would he pretend to love Hinata while still harboring romantic feelings for Sakura? He wouldn't.


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> None of you two were making any sense. Like I said if at this point of the story (the end) you're still puzzled about how things turned out, then there isn't going to be any point entering a discussion about it. Why? If you still contest it when everything has been done and dusted, chances are you're never going to be swayed.



You're absolutely right. I don't know why I'm still bothering to debate these people, especially when they reply to my LAPs with two sentences along the lines of "Naruto was madly in love with Sakura. NaruHina was an asspull." That's not a refutation; that's just repeating the same lines that I've already refuted, which I shouldn't even have to do because the manga already did it for me.

If these people won't concede their tired old arguments to Kishimoto himself, then there's no hope that they'll concede their arguments to us.


----------



## Crows (Nov 7, 2014)

Sasuke put his supposed "love" in a genjutsu to knock her out and he was, I don't know, mildly miffed at best. Kakashi was more pissed.

Seemed like he stopped seriously pursing her after that trainwreck of a confession.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 7, 2014)

moody said:


> never loved her
> 
> childish crush that was never developed beyond a superficial attraction
> 
> it's not giving up, but more realizing the woman you're chasing is a self-destructive, masochist with little to no self respect.



You just described Sakura with her relationship with sasuke.

Now go and read part 2 again from the beggining up to vol 50.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2014)

Yeah, I'm pretty over this thread. Apparently I'm spouting the same shit over and over...and it is very evident so is everyone else. I don't get the logic of "Kishi said so, therefore you're not allowed to question it!" With that thought process...what would you people have done if say...Chouji/Sakura, Sasuke/Hinata, and Naruto/Ino happened? Simply not question it or what led up to it just because "Kishi said so?" My whole point throughout the last few pages of this thread was simply that there is no real evidence one way or another that Naruto didn't settle. We're all just going to have to wait for the movie to resolve this issue...



Also, lol @ the people who said, "No one ever marries their first crush....except Sakura...and Hinata...and Shikamaru. But those are outliers!" Adorable.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 7, 2014)

Marsala said:


> This coming from the guy who waited the entirety of Part 2 for Naruto's "that jutsu"...
> 
> (I agree about Naruto's feelings, but Itachi is totally on the Hokage tier!)



Turns out it was the chakra transfer. Kishi didn't do a good job with linking the hype to the jutsu. 

Also I see what you did there.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 7, 2014)

Light Warrior said:


> I knew well before NH/SS was canonized that butthurt NS fans would start making the excuse that the fandom forced Kishi to go the NH/SS route instead of picking NS. Seriously, I so freaking called it. Interaction =/= romantic development. Yes, they interacted the most. That doesn't mean shit when NH had so much more chemistry, and SS... well, Sakura never stopped loving Sasuke no matter what. (I don't get it either, and I don't support SS, but there's no use denying what's right there on the page, black and white, plain as day). While I don't deny that fandom influences Kishi's writing to some degree, I sincerely doubt he, at any point, decided "NS will be endgame" and then later changed his mind solely because the NH/SS fandoms forced him at gunpoint. As I said before, NS had no romantic development, but rather just two people of opposite sexes no the same team working towards a common goal of bringing back the guy's best friend and the girl's _actual_ love interest.
> 
> Regarding the ongoing discussion about whether or not Naruto ever actually loved Sakura: that's subjective, really. He did have a crush on her, and in the early stages of the manga (Chapter 3, for instance), his crush was incredibly shallow (Sakura's crush on Sasuke was equally shallow around that same time). Over the course of Part 1, however, all the members of Team 7 formed a bond with one another--a bond of friendship. There are different types of love, and I do believe that Naruto, for as long as he's truly known Sakura on a personal level and to this very day (by which I mean the epilogue), loves Sakura. He's long since given up trying to love her on a romantic level, but she's still a precious person to him, and she always will be regardless of whom he bangs.
> 
> ...




This guy thinking imma read his essay.WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 


Boy stop. Everyone that ever read Naruto knows Naruto loved Sakura. That is a fact. It is irrefutable as there is so much evidence for it. You're basically arguing against the theory of gravity. There are a list of moments that clearly prove it. I dare you to find 4 moments that developed NaruHina in any way. HAHAHA, bet you cant. NH was made canon terribly. It honestly should have never happened along with SS. At this point it would have been better if they were all single.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 7, 2014)

Naruto would be stupid to go after Sakura even IF she wanted him after all that has happened. Sakura showed little appreciation for Naruto and the things he's down, but she will drop her jaw for a guy who tried to kill her.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2014)

People who are still arguing that NH/SS came out of nowhere? 

Good fucking riddance.

Go join the tumblr "Chapter 700 was written by Kishi's assistant because SS fans threatened him" brigade. Whatever you think about these pairings, you have to have had some seriously poor reading comprehension to not see these coming over the last five years.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 7, 2014)

^No your fucking reading comprehension is way off. By way off I mean non-existent if you really think this ending wasnt crazy. NH had the same development as Naruto X Ramen Girl yet it became cannon. That is out of fucking nowhere. If he was going to make NH cannon then why give NS all the development? Makes no damn sense. I'm going to leave it here though. It is clear not everyone can read English properly or even at all. Before I get annoyed I'm exiting as my brain cannot possibly take this much delusion.


----------



## JuicyG (Nov 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> People who are still arguing that NH/SS came out of nowhere?
> 
> Good fucking riddance.
> 
> Go join the tumblr "Chapter 700 was written by Kishi's assistant because SS fans threatened him" brigade. Whatever you think about these pairings, you have to have had some seriously poor reading comprehension to not see these coming over the last five years.



*
Nobody said we didnt see this coming. In fact I knew the whole time, could careless in fact. Regardless I find the whole concept pretty stupid. There is nothing romantic about an obessed woman with pink hair who loves a man that attempts to kill her and doesnt give 2 shits about the guy who saves her.*


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty over this thread. Apparently I'm spouting the same shit over and over...and it is very evident so is everyone else. I don't get the logic of "Kishi said so, therefore you're not allowed to question it!" With that thought process...what would you people have done if say...Chouji/Sakura, Sasuke/Hinata, and Naruto/Ino happened? Simply not question it or what led up to it just because "Kishi said so?" My whole point throughout the last few pages of this thread was simply that there is no real evidence one way or another that Naruto didn't settle. We're all just going to have to wait for the movie to resolve this issue...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, lol @ the people who said, "No one ever marries their first crush....except Sakura...and Hinata...and Shikamaru. But those are outliers!" Adorable.


So based on the fact that Sakura, Hinata, and (debatably) Shikamaru married their first crushes, that means that no one in this manga is capable of getting over a first crush, and therefore Naruto still harbors feelings for Sakura, and Hinata was his silver medal, nevermind that Sakura once offered herself to Naruto on a silver platter AND HE REJECTED HER OUTRIGHT.

The difference between the pairings that actually did happen and the hypothetical ones you suggested above is that NH/SS (the latter of which I don't even like) actually had evidence and buildup whereas the ones you mentioned are between characters who have barely if ever interacted. There's a clear difference.

I never would have expected SasuIno to happen, for instance, but I'd have found SasuIno more plausible than SasuHina because SasuIno at least has something to go off of (namely, Ino's crush on Sasuke). Sasuke and Hinata, meanwhile, have never interacted. Even SasuIno has less to go off of than NH and SS (and yes, even NS). These comparisons are hardly worth making. Some pairings, like Choji and Karui, came out of left field. NaruHina and SasuSaku did not.

And now _I'm_ just repeating myself...



Normality said:


> This guy thinking imma read his essay.WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


If you have the attention span of a goldfish and don't wish to read my LAP, then don't respond to it either. There's no point in trying to refute an argument you never even read.




> Boy stop.


I don't know how old you are to think you can call me "boy" but... for what it's worth, I'm 28. Don't call me boy, please.





> Everyone that ever read Naruto knows Naruto loved Sakura. That is a fact.


There's no question Naruto had a crush on Sakura. There's no question Naruto cares deeply for Sakura. If you'd read any of my previous posts (and you already established that you hadn't), you'll see that I already discussed the many forms that love can take, and in no way did I try to deny that Naruto loved Sakura in some form or fashion. Whatever the case, there's no reason to believe that his romantic interest in her persisted.



> It is irrefutable as there is so much evidence for it. You're basically arguing against the theory of gravity.


So... NaruSaku = the theory of gravity? I'm not sure I understand your argument. Can I declare NaruHina to be the theory of relativity?



> There are a list of moments that clearly prove it. I dare you to find 4 moments that developed NaruHina in any way. HAHAHA, bet you cant.


Only four?

1. Naruto encouraging Hinata in her fight with Neji--it was the first time Naruto noticed Hinata. It was a small first step.

2. The "proud failure" talk from Chapter 98. This discussion deepened their bond. Naruto made himself emotionally vulnerable to Hinata, admitting that his cocky talk is the result of his insecurities and feelings of inadequacy. He would never have admit such a thing to Sakura at that point in time. Naruto came to realize that he likes "people like" Hinata. Again, it didn't seal the romance, but it was a step in the right direction.

3. Hinata's love confession to Naruto, and his subsequent rage to seeing her be stabbed, followed by his tears of relief when he learns that she's still alive.

4. Hinata can tell the real Naruto apart from Zetsu clones just by looking into his eyes. Naruto can see Hinata's insecurities in her eyes, but he encourages her and reassures her that she's strong. He reminisces about when she tried to save him from Pain, proving wrong the idiotic argument that Naruto forgot about Hinata's confession.

I can keep going. I'm just getting to the best ones:

5. Hinata talking Naruto out of accepting Obito's offer and bringing him to his senses, followed by hand-holding--oh, I mean chakra transfer.

6. Perhaps most noteworthy of all, THEY GOT MARRIED AND BANGED AND HAD TWO KIDS! 

That's six. Your move, Sherlock.



> NH was made canon terribly. It honestly should have never happened along with SS. At this point it would have been better if they were all single.





There you go. Sorry for your pairing's loss.


----------



## Hexa (Nov 7, 2014)

During the Sasuke and Sai arc, and a little bit during the Immortals arc, It felt like the story was almost certainly driving toward Sakura and Naruto falling in love together in the end.  Retrospectively, however, I think it's pretty clear that Sakura's confession in the Kage Summit arc was meant as the final resolution for the romantic aspects of the couple.   

It's not really clear to me when the decision was made not to go the Naruto and Sakura route.  But my guess is that it was made sometime between 2007 and 2010.   It could be that Kishimoto always intended Naruto to end up with Hinata and never wavered from that idea.  Who knows.


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

Hexa said:


> During the Sasuke and Sai arc, and a little bit during the Immortals arc, It felt like the story was almost certainly driving toward Sakura and Naruto falling in love together in the end.  Retrospectively, however, I think it's pretty clear that Sakura's confession in the Kage Summit arc was meant as the final resolution for the romantic aspects of the couple.
> 
> It's not really clear to me when the decision was made not to go the Naruto and Sakura route.  But my guess is that it was made sometime between 2007 and 2010.   It could be that Kishimoto always intended Naruto to end up with Hinata and never wavered from that idea.  Who knows.



That's basically how I always felt. I admit there was even a time when I saw NaruSaku as potential endgame. However, it was never set in stone, and looking back even at the Sasuke and Sai arc, there was no reason to interpret any of Naruto and Sakura's interactions as romantic development. I could, at one time, see how one might interpret them as such, but they could just as easily be seen as platonic. By 2010, though, it was clear to me that Sakura's feelings for Naruto would always be platonic, and Naruto's feelings after the Pain and Kage Summit arcs were fairly ambiguous. I think Kishi did that on purpose to build up pairings tension so that he could finally resolve that plot thread in the finale. During the war, however, I began feeling more and more certain that NaruHina was going to win out in the end.

I have my biases, but I have always tried to look at the story objectively. And hey, for what it's worth, I wasn't always a NaruHina fan, so there was a time when I would have accepted either possibility about the same.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Damn the last few pages were getting pretty intense.  :amazed



Fay said:


> I disagree that Naruto had a crush. I do think he loved her, but he got over her after realizing they weren't meant to be.



If it was love he wouldn't have been able to love Hinata...and the movie wouldn't call it "first love". Come on people, it isn't hard to grasp at all.



PikaCheeka said:


> People who are still arguing that NH/SS came out of nowhere?
> 
> Good fucking riddance.
> 
> *Go join the tumblr "Chapter 700 was written by Kishi's assistant because SS fans threatened him" brigade.* Whatever you think about these pairings, you have to have had some seriously poor reading comprehension to not see these coming over the last five years.



I wanna have your babies Pika.


----------



## AeroNin (Nov 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> People who are still arguing that NH/SS came out of nowhere?
> 
> Good fucking riddance.
> 
> Go join the tumblr "Chapter 700 was written by Kishi's assistant because SS fans threatened him" brigade. Whatever you think about these pairings, you have to have had some seriously poor reading comprehension to not see these coming over the last five years.



This was so obvious all the way since part 1. After the Chuunin exams the reader should of taken a hint. Hinata's entire character was to be acknowledged by Naruto and they shared the same "destiny" and wanted to change (which Naruto showed vs Neji) 

Again I'm sticking with what the movie seems to be stating. "The last story of Uzumaki Naruto is love for the first time" that should be obvious enough, thats one of the themes. Naruto falling in love for the first time. 

I've never seen Naruto look at Sakura like this. I always viewed it as a childhood crush that crew into a brother-sister type relationship (where there is still more of a family type love)


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

So classy.


----------



## dungsi27 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sakura was a b*tch.Hinata was much better!Glad Naruto finally realized that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Light Warrior said:


> So classy.



Holy shit that has to be a troll. Otherwise the butthurt is strong with this one.


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 7, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Holy shit that has to be a troll. Otherwise the butthurt is strong with this one.



I think it's butthurt.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Nov 7, 2014)

This level of butthurt is legendary. There are way more narusaku fans than naruhina and sasusaku fans.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 7, 2014)

To be very honest when Hinata started going the extra mile for Naruto (such as in the Pain arc), it should have been obvious.


----------



## namezox (Nov 7, 2014)

are you guys really arguing over this crap?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 7, 2014)

Hexa said:


> During the Sasuke and Sai arc, and a little bit during the Immortals arc, It felt like the story was almost certainly driving toward Sakura and Naruto falling in love together in the end.  Retrospectively, however, I think it's pretty clear that Sakura's confession in the Kage Summit arc was meant as the final resolution for the romantic aspects of the couple.
> 
> It's not really clear to me when the decision was made not to go the Naruto and Sakura route.  But my guess is that it was made sometime between 2007 and 2010.   It could be that Kishimoto always intended Naruto to end up with Hinata and never wavered from that idea.  Who knows.



I honestly wouldn't mind an interview on that for clarity's sake  His methods have left me scratching my head for a while.

In retrospect I kinda feel like NaruSaku, at least from a certain point onward, was just being used as bait. It would be sorta ironic, as its the very thing some claimed of NH and its ads for the movie in particular.

I mean take the MinaKushi parallel for example. What purpose did that ultimately serve other than false hype?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2014)

Normality said:


> ^No your fucking reading comprehension is way off. By way off I mean non-existent if you really think this ending wasnt crazy. *NH had the same development as Naruto X Ramen Girl yet it became cannon. That is out of fucking nowhere. *If he was going to make NH cannon then why give NS all the development? Makes no damn sense. I'm going to leave it here though. It is clear not everyone can read English properly or even at all. Before I get annoyed I'm exiting as my brain cannot possibly take this much delusion.



Whoah there who knew Ramen Girl and Naruto were holding hands and making gooey eyes at each other on a volume cover. 

I almost want to rep you out of pity.


----------



## Plague (Nov 7, 2014)

So was Naruto supposed to force Sakura into loving him? Would you NaruSaku fans be satisfied if he raped her? Or did you just want him to stick to her, even after decades and he's in his 50s. 

Naruto made the right choice, whether you want to admit it or not. It wasn't an asspull, nor was Kishi pressured. 

Naruto hates people who lie to themselves. If he didn't love Hinata, he wouldn't have married her. 

Your tears are delicious.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2014)

JuicyG said:


> *
> Nobody said we didnt see this coming. In fact I knew the whole time, could careless in fact. Regardless I find the whole concept pretty stupid. There is nothing romantic about an obessed woman with pink hair who loves a man that attempts to kill her and doesnt give 2 shits about the guy who saves her.*



Sakura doesn't give two shits about Naruto?

So the only way you acknowledge a woman's feelings for a man is if they are romantic and/or sexual? If she loves him as a friend, a team-mate, a comrade, a brother, it's irrelevant to you? What the hell? That's nasty.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> *Sakura doesn't give two shits about Naruto?*
> 
> So the only way you acknowledge a woman's feelings for a man is if they are romantic and/or sexual? If she loves him as a friend, a team-mate, a comrade, a brother, it's irrelevant to you? What the hell? That's nasty.


Ok so what did Sakura do for her "Brother" execept for lipservice? Now put that on Scale to what she would do for Sasuke who treated her like a total disposeable Tool on his good Days?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 7, 2014)

sikumega said:


> Ok so what did Sakura do for her "Brother" execpt for lipservice?



Oh, I don't know... saved his life a few times?

Not as good as sucking his dick I guess, for some of you, but ya know.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 7, 2014)

Has anyone clicked onto the fact that any real NS moment was *before* the Pain arc i.e. the arc Naruto _grew up_? Since then NS died with every interaction.


----------



## Marsala (Nov 7, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind an interview on that for clarity's sake  His methods have left me scratching my head for a while.
> 
> In retrospect I kinda feel like NaruSaku, at least from a certain point onward, was just being used as bait. It would be sorta ironic, as its the very thing some claimed of NH and its ads for the movie in particular.
> 
> I mean take the MinaKushi parallel for example. What purpose did that ultimately serve other than false hype?



For that matter, why didn't Naruto display any overt attraction to Hinata, um, ever? It would have been so easy, and appropriate, to put it in. And as late as the Kaguya battle, there were things like Naruto scolding Sasuke for wanting to drop Sakura and Kakashi into the lava and Sakura thinking, "Thank you, Naruto," once again putting Naruto into a better light compared to Sasuke.

Kishimoto deliberately dragged it out to the very end to keep people reading.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 7, 2014)

Sakura doesn't care about Naruto?

I guess some people need to dream.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 7, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh, I don't know... saved his life a few times?
> 
> Not as good as sucking his dick I guess, for some of you, but ya know.


You don't want to open that Tab hence you retreat to ridicule and profanitys.

She was literally ready to kill innocents for Sasuke and other bullshit the few occasions when she did risk something were in a ration of 1/10 at the best in Narutos favor.

You might say its no competion but yes it is if the scales are so extremely off balance. Another possible explanation would be well Naruto didn't need to safe her sorry ass time and time again. 
Well it was her fault for not becoming strong enough and always walking behind them/not crossing the path of this suicidal maniac of love interest.


----------



## Amol (Nov 7, 2014)

Pikacheeka fighting a noble cause . 
Honestly though amount of butthurt  NaruSaku fans have is so high.
Naruto and Hinata had two kids.
Can you imagine Naruto to have family with someone whom he don't love ?
He is a honest guy.
Naruto loved Hinata. Hinata loved Naruto . They had babies . Happily ever after.
Butthurts can stay salty


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

sikumega said:


> You don't want to open that Tab hence you retreat to ridicule and profanitys.
> 
> *She was literally ready to kill innocents for Sasuke and other bullshit the few occasions when she did risk something were in a ration of 1/10 at the best in Narutos favor.*
> 
> You might say its no competion but yes it is if the scales are so extremely off balance.



What in the...?


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 8, 2014)

you'll have to watch the movie to know how the romance unfolds. 
which i won't do. 

fuck this series. 
everything about this is just wrong.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> What in the...?


She offered Sasuke to follow him on his search for power. Sakura didn't guard Naruto when he was afflicted by the cursed seal.
Hinata had a moment when she was ready to give her life for Naruto.


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 8, 2014)

To insist that Sakura must reciprocate Naruto with pussy is misogynistic and just plain fucked up. And yet, once again, she offered herself to him, and he rejected her. Naruto moved on to Hinata, and there's no indication that he's unhappy with her. Naruto and Sakura are still friends. Men and women can just be friends. The "friendzone" is even more misogynistic bullshit.

Regarding Sasuke, yes, he's a dick, but the only reason anyone seems to be bothered by SS being canonized is because they think Naruto's the one who deserved to have Sakura sucking him off, not because Sakura's in a potentially abusive relationship. No one "deserves" sex. Period. I certainly hope you people don't carry these mindsets with you into the real world, but I have a feeling you do.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

sikumega said:


> She offered Sasuke to follow him on his search for power. Sakura didn't guard Naruto when he was afflicted by the cursed seal.



She wasn't serious. She was using it as a way to get close to Sasuke and kill him.

Unless you mean when he first left Konoha? She, and I doubt Sasuke, knew what was going to happen in the future. Quest for power doesn't = mass murder.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Quest for power doesn't = mass murder.


I thought Sakura was the smart of the bunch and after the chu nin trial it was pretty much clear that yes to follow him everywhere = killing people.

Sakura was ready to leave everyhing behind at that point it was Sasukes decision not hers that safed her from following the same Path.

If we open tabs on the love- triangle Sakura took and took and took while only giving the minimum to Naruto.
From visits in the Hospital to whatever opportunitys she had to return it on a platonic lvl.


----------



## Light Warrior (Nov 8, 2014)

sikumega said:


> I thought Sakura was the smart of the bunch and after the chu nin trial it was pretty much clear that yes to follow him everywhere = killing people.



And yet Sasuke went the entire timeskip and all of Part 2 up until his fight with Orochimaru without killing anyone. Don't forget that Sasuke's intention at the time was just to kill Itachi (and maybe a few other bad guys like Orochimaru and the Akatsuki). He insisted even to the members of Hebi that no innocent people be killed.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Light Warrior said:


> And yet Sasuke went the entire timeskip and all of Part 2 up until his fight with Orochimaru without killing anyone. Don't forget that Sasuke's intention at the time was just to kill Itachi (and maybe a few other bad guys like Orochimaru and the Akatsuki). He insisted even to the members of Hebi that no innocent people be killed.


Yeah but following someone unconditional is just that you cant retroactive whitewash her decision.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

sikumega said:


> I thought Sakura was the smart of the bunch and after the chu nin trial it was pretty much clear that yes to follow him everywhere = killing people.
> 
> Sakura was ready to leave everyhing behind at that point it was Sasukes decision not hers that safed her from following the same Path.
> 
> ...



You and I read entirely different mangas it seems. It wasn't "clear" at all. We had no idea what kind of path Sasuke was going to take, especially Sakura. Could have been the same goddamn path Naruto took (training). 

And who knows. If she had gone maybe she could have stopped him. She did it before in the Exams.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> You and I read entirely different mangas it seems. It wasn't "clear" at all. We had no idea what kind of path Sasuke was going to take, especially Sakura. Could have been the same goddamn path Naruto took (training).


Thats delusional Oto-Nins trained by Orochimaru -,-

It seems like we truly read a different manga.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> What in the...?



Beats me.  

I've noticed most of the Nov signons don't seem to have read the manga.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Beats me.
> 
> I've noticed most of the Nov signons don't seem to have read the manga.



They must be from NaruSaku.com.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Ridicule again when proven wrong when did Sakura put her life on the line for Naruto specific? Did she have a Hinata moment? She had one for Sasuke who treated her like filth.

You don't want to open tabs on their relationship neither on a platonic level nor on romatic terms and always retreat to "she didn't give pussy" when driven into a corner.
Sakura is a formidable Healer but all Sakura did for Naruto is watch and following in his Shadow breaking her promise.

Even if its Kishimotos gender normative writing style that leads to her behaviour it's still part of Sakuras character.

If you apply the same standards that is we don't want to resort to cheap chivalary and 19th century mindsets?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

sikumega said:


> Ridicule again when proven wrong when did Sakura put her life on the line for Naruto specific? Did she had a Hinata moment?



I'm sorry, what? Are you asking if Sakura ever risked her life for Naruto? Twice, as far as my memory can recall. Once when Naruto and Sasuke fought in Konoha (counts) and then she risked her life to kill Sasuke just so Naruto would be spared from having to face him again and from the danger.

To say Sakura doesn't care about Naruto, at all, is ridiculous.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm sorry, what? Are you asking if Sakura ever risked her life for Naruto? Twice, as far as my memory can recall. Once when Naruto and Sasuke fought in Konoha (counts) and then she risked her life to kill Sasuke just so Naruto would be spared from having to face him again and from the danger.
> 
> To say Sakura doesn't care about Naruto, at all, is ridiculous.



Yes its coincidental that sasuke was involved both Times and the main motive for her actions. Don't lie to yourself.

I for one don't say that she doesnt care for Naruto probably more than for anyone else besides Sasuke at least from what we see on panel but its disproportional to how much other characters care for her.

Their relationship was so one sided after all the big words of her I'am disappointed.
She gave 1% for Naruto and 100% for Sasuke
Naruto gave 100% for everybody


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

sikumega said:


> Yes its coincidental that sasuke was involved both Time and the main motive for her actions. Don't lie to yourself.
> 
> I for one don't say that she doesnt care for Naruto probably more then for anyone else besides Sasuke at least from waht we see on panel but its disproportional to how much other characters care for her.



Just because Sasuke was involved as well didn't mean she wasn't worried about them both fighting to the death. 





She wanted them "BOTH" to stop. 




Yea..._I'm_ lying to myself.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> She wanted them "BOTH" to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If she had to choose?

And yes sasukes involvment devalues her engagement in this specific issue to near zero.
Helping x and Naruto
Healing x and Naruto
Helping Naruto without personal sacrifize

Those things dont count and if only in proportion to the actions received from the other party.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

sikumega said:


> If she had to choose?
> 
> *And yes sasukes involvment devalues her engagement in this specific issue to near zero.*
> Helping x and Naruto
> ...



No it doesn't devalue what she did. Stop being delusional. 

And yea, because losing your life isn't a personal sacrifice.


----------



## Kakugo (Nov 8, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> *it was only a crush*, naruto never truly loved Sakura like that.



No, it wasn't.  And yes, he truly loved her.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> And yea, because losing your life isn't a personal sacrifice.


For Sasuke. Sakura acting like that without sasukes involvment at this point in the Storyline please.

That was nothing Naruto exclusive something done for him by her.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 8, 2014)

NS fans where truly reading a different manga.


Time and time again it was pointed out that Sakura was still in love with Sasuke. They convinced themselves it was all in the past.

Naruto stopped showing any serious romantic interest in Sakura for a long time. They failed to understand that random comedy scenes don't matter compared to the few but strong NaruHina moments.

All the so called parallels never worked in NS favor once you look at the parallels closely. for example seeing as how Naruto was exactly like his mom, and Sakura was also a parallel to his mum, the NaruSaku parallel was actually Kushina x Kushina and not Minato x Kushina. NaruSaku just went with the minakushi parallel simply because Naruto looked like his father ignoring the obvious differences between them.

It was also clear for a long time that Kishimoto favoured couples that where opposites of one another. The final pairings at the end confirmed this and that means NaruSaku was pretty much a doomed pairing. 

I want to say I feel sorry for NS fans but.... 




PikaCheeka said:


> Oh, I don't know... saved his life a few times?
> 
> Not as good as sucking his dick I guess, for some of you, but ya know.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 8, 2014)

Its just a fictional pairing and Naruto and Hinata could have gotten to know eachother offscreen.Romance is also pure cancer in battle mangas because it kills the tone which is why most shonen have sex but no romance.

Tbh I wouldnt have mind if Naruto's wife was some hot chick he dated in his 20s that isnt Sakura or Hinata because thats more realistic.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 8, 2014)

To say that Naruto never loved Sakura is bullshit, but I wouldn't be surprised if Kishimoto retcons his feelings in the new movie to satisfy the rabid NH fanbase.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2014)

"I hate people who lie to themselves"

Pretty sure Naruto fell for Hinata, mates.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> To say that Naruto never loved Sakura is bullshit, but I wouldn't be surprised if Kishimoto retcons his feelings in the new movie to satisfy the rabid NH fanbase.



You say retcon, Kishi says delusional.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 8, 2014)

Interesting comments.

What is your take on the Promise of a Lifetime? Was Naruto still in love with Sakura when he made it or it was already a proof of his friendship towards BOTH Sasuke and Sakura? Could it have lasted till Sai's flashback when he noticed that Naruto seems to love Sakura? Or maybe he needed to fulfill this promise both to stay true to his nindo and to finally be able to move on?

Also...what do you think Yamato meant when he said "It isn't important how much you do but how strongly you feel about him. Sakura I know that you..."

You think of him as a precious friend?

Think of him as if he was like a brother to you?

Or maybe Yamato did just misunderstand?

I recall that during the kage arc Yamato had a baffled expression when Sakura confessed her love to Naruto. Shouldn't he have looked like...beaming that she finally got to confess those feelings that were so obvious to him during the Sai and Sasuke arc?

Kishi certainly did have enough ambiguous moments which left it to the reader to interpret how much love could be in a scene and how much it could be a true friendship.

There was definitely some clever tease on all fronts.

Is a true friendship between a man and a woman so unlikely to see?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

I wouldn't exactly trust Sai to properly interrupt someone's feelings.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> You say retcon, Kishi says delusional.


LOL he wrote in databook 4 that Naruto loves Sakura. Kishi must be delusional or retconning in the movie.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> LOL he wrote in databook 4 that Naruto loves Sakura. Kishi must be delusional or retconning in the movie.



lol some rabid fan telling Kishi how his story works. 

The databooks are for references only to shifting data. You cannot use a damn data book alone to prove your point. It also said Itachi was a murdering, evil bastard and he wasn't (okay, he killed, but whatever). Data books can be inconsistent or just plain wrong. You should be careful with what you put your trust and obsession into.

You know, a lot of people with crushes honestly believe they love that person, so it doesn't exactly say anything if a damn data book, not Naruto himself, said that he loves her when it nothing but a crush.


----------



## Rosi (Nov 8, 2014)

sikumega said:


> For Sasuke. Sakura acting like that without sasukes involvment at this point in the Storyline please.
> 
> That was nothing Naruto exclusive something done for him by her.



What the fuck. Are you also one of these who were saying that she would heal Sasuke first if they both were injured? Well, I guess chapter 699 trolled ya


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 8, 2014)

databooks are sometimes written by editors


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Rosi said:


> What the fuck. Are you also one of these who were saying that she would heal Sasuke first if they both were in danger? Well, I guess chapter 699 trolled ya


She almost convinced  herself to kill Sasuke a while ago stop trolling. Sasuke wanted to kill Naruto in that very Chapter thats the least she could do.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

sikumega said:


> She almost convinced  herself to kill Sasuke a while ago stop trolling.



I don't understand what this has to do with what Rosi said.

edit

oh, you edited your post. Still your deluded opinion was proven wrong by 699. Stop being such a limp noodle.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 8, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> LOL he wrote in databook 4 that Naruto loves Sakura. Kishi must be delusional or retconning in the movie.



Holy shit you Narusaku nuts really are batshit crazy.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> lol some rabid fan telling Kishi how his story works.
> 
> The databooks are for references only to shifting data. You cannot use a damn data book alone to prove your point. It also said Itachi was a murdering, evil bastard and he wasn't (okay, he killed, but whatever). Data books can be inconsistent or just plain wrong. You should be careful with what you put your trust and obsession into.
> 
> You know, a lot of people with crushes honestly believe they love that person, so it doesn't exactly say anything if a damn data book, not Naruto himself, said that he loves her when it nothing but a crush.


Tell me, how does a person have a crush on someone while also loving them as a friend? May as well consider that romantic love. 

Also, read my convo with Yagami some pages back about the Itachi thing.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> oh, you edited your post. Still your deluded opinion was proven wrong by 699. Stop being such a limp noodle.


What oppinion? Elaborate please. I didn't care for the story and stopped reading for a while since village resurrection no jutsu.

Iam no shipper I simply detest Sasukes/Sakuras character Development in the later third of the Manga.
The SS pairing is just shitty writing in terms of character development the Naru/Hina one was better because its in character and it doesn't ruin Hinatas character.

That Sakura ran back to Sasuke is making her one of the most shallow,  two dimensional, sock puppets in the whole Story.  "Yeah sorry" is not enough if he tried to murder your best friend a minute ago.

She didn't even hit him like he deserved inner sakura commited suicide in the meantime.


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Corvida (Nov 8, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Interesting comments.
> 
> What is your take on the Promise of a Lifetime? Was Naruto still in love with Sakura when he made it or it was already a proof of his friendship towards BOTH Sasuke and Sakura?


Both options could have been perfectly valid at that precise point-but what is clear is that the POAL was about 2-a proof of his friendship both to Sasuke and Sakura




> Could it have lasted till Sai's flashback when he noticed that Naruto seems to love Sakura? Or maybe he needed to fulfill this promise both to stay true to his nindo and to finally be able to move on?



If you notice the only two times Naruto seems to go serious about his love life, first in the Sai flashback, then when saying farewell to zombie dad, he?s always deliberate vague and confused and avoiding straight answers. I dont know at what precise moment between the hospital scene and the various part 2 debacles he let go, but the core of Naruto character is his nindo, the need to fullfill his proimise-that drives him more than any romantic feelings he could have had to wards Sakura. He needed to fulfill his promise to let it go,



> Also...what do you think Yamato meant when he said "It isn't important how much you do but how strongly you feel about him. Sakura I know that you..."
> 
> *You think of him as a precious friend?
> *
> ...




Nope-he didnt misunderstood. could have even said- "I can plainly see you would   do everything for him, so dont fret, girl",and still be miles away from love counselling



> I recall that during the kage arc Yamato had a baffled expression when Sakura confessed her love to Naruto. Shouldn't he have looked like...beaming that she finally got to confess those feelings that were so obvious to him during the Sai and Sasuke arc?
> [



He looked sraight out pissed  to the point Kakashi was stopping him to interfere. And from his point of view, rightfully so, as that chaarde was coming from the land of Que cojones es esto.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 8, 2014)

Personally, I doubt that Naruto simply stopped loved Sakura just for lying to him during that confession. He learned later that she was only doing it with Naruto's good in mind even if she executed it in an awful way. He was hardly ever a guy who would hold a grudge or start feeling differently about someone so easily. With his relationship with Sasuke being the perfect example.

...Regardless I have to admit that since that arc Naruto's feeling towards Sakura became more ambiguous and there weren't any STRONG moments for NaruSaku afterwards like in the previous arcs.

HOWEVER, Kishi still played the parallel card quite hard. We got Kushina who said that Naruto should find a girl like herself and not a weird one. In such situation I could understand NS fans to an extent as they looked for proof that Hinata was nothing like that. In fact Naruto himself I think though of Hinata as weird at the beginning of part 1 and her "stalking him" even once in part 2 could make some people feel that way...I guess. Then we got Minato's famous: "She Looks like Kushina. Take care of my son". NS fans clealry found it weird that Naruto would answer to his father that Sakura is a girlfriend as a joke since they felt it was a serious enough situation with his deceased father deserving to know the truth. On the other hand Naruto gave said answer in a flippant way and got smacked by Sakura afterwards. Still....it is typical of tsundere characters to react that way in manga and Naruto playing the idiot hero card at that moment. If one tried to justify it as a serious moment one could try to look for plenty of mangas where such comedy is clearly implied as romance. AND yet again Naruto said by the end of the chapter: "I should never joke around Sakura or she might kill me". So those of the NH camp could still easily take it as a no legitimate shipping moment.

Alas IMO I do not feel that Naruto was ever meant to be a carbon copy of his father and as thus having to possess similar tastes when it comes to everything including woman. Naruto is Naruto. He is not Minato.

Kishi was really cunning when throwing shipping tease and we see the results now....


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Tell me, how does a person have a crush on someone while also loving them as a friend? May as well consider that romantic love.
> 
> Also, read my convo with Yagami some pages back about the Itachi thing.



Are you serious? 

If this is all how you and NaruSakus define romantic love it is no wonder you see the crazy shit you do. 



sikumega said:


> What oppinion? Elaborate please. *I didn't care for the story and stopped reading for a while since village resurrection no jutsu.*
> 
> Iam no shipper I simply detest Sasukes/Sakuras character Development in the later third of the Manga.
> The SS pairing is just shitty writing in terms of character development the Naru/Hina one was better because its in character and it doesn't ruin Hinatas character.
> ...



I stopped at the bolded.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2014)

The clever twist was everytime the parallel was thrown, later came another comment about how "Naruto is like Kushina". So he needed a reserved person like Minato unlike a Kushina. 

It was a clever bone to keep pairings ambiguous.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> If this is all how you and NaruSakus define romantic love it is no wonder you see the crazy shit you do.


Yet for some reason, Sasuke was always romantically in love with Sakura?  Nah, he opened his heart for romance out of nowhere. 

You people don't even understand how much of an asspull SS/NH was. You all wanted to put the girl's feelings on a pedestal even though there was quite obviously a lack of reciprocation from the guys

The fact that NH/SS needs a movie to explain how the guys fell in love with the girls is pretty telling.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 8, 2014)

Reread Naruto part 1 and Sakura is a manipulative bitch and pretty slick with it.
Sakura nearly had a heart attack when she saw Kakashi's illusion of Sasuke getting well fucked up.

Sakura only went to see if Sasuke was ok after the Haku battle

In FoD all she does is bitch at Naruto and talk sweetly to Sasuke.

Lets be honest if Sasuke never went after Gaara Sakura wouldnt given a damn

Sakura asked Naruto bring back Sasuke.If Naruto really liked Sakura that would have been the final blow in the coffin.'

The first thing Sakura does is ask Naruto did he bring Sasuke back

In Part 2 this bitch is OBSESSED with bringing Sasuke back to the point of going into shock seeing him for the first time

Oh and the golden one where she confesses to Naruto and Naruto saw through her shit.I have seen this so many times IRL where a girl pretends to love a guy just to manipulate him.

She would have killed Karin if Sasuke didnt try to kill her

She put her own team to sleep without any regard for their safety just so they WOULDNT STOP HER FROM SEEING SASUKE.'

In the war all she does is oogle at Sasuke

Also notice NEVER ONCE DOES SHE ATTEMPT TO MANIPULATE SASUKE SO YOU KNOW THAT LOVE IS REAL.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 8, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> Reread Naruto part 1 and Sakura is a manipulative bitch and pretty slick with it.
> Sakura nearly had a heart attack when she saw Kakashi's illusion of Sasuke getting well fucked up.
> 
> Sakura only went to see if Sasuke was ok after the Haku battle
> ...


NaruSaku always hoped her character would develop for the better, that shit never happened. Kishi even said she would change her, but then forgot about it. The salt is justified.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2014)

> You people don't even understand how much of an asspull SS/NH was.



Or you read the manga all wrong.


If you could only listen....


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 8, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> NaruSaku always hoped her character would develop for the better, that shit never happened. Kishi even said she would change her, but then forgot about it. The salt is justified.



 wat

Sweet jesus this denial is insane


----------



## Corvida (Nov 8, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Personally, I doubt that Naruto simply stopped loved Sakura just for lying to him during that confession. He learned later that she was only doing it with Naruto's good in mind even if she executed it in an awful way. He was hardly ever a guy who would hold a grudge or start feeling differently about someone so easily. With his relationship with Sasuke being the perfect example.




That?s why I said-it?s not clear at what point between the hospital scene, Sai?s flashback and the continuated part 2 debacles-and I?m not even meaning the failfession.-Naruto started to prioritize his nindo over romantic pursuit.  Naruto?s tired and blased "there we go again" face when Sakura collapses while learning Sasuke is an international criminal is just another good example. Of course that Naruto would never hold a grudge agaisnt Sakura, of all people, but if something was clear to Naruto was that....."not everything went as mommy ordered"



> ...Regardless I have to admit that since that arc Naruto's feeling towards Sakura became more ambiguous and there weren't any STRONG moments for NaruSaku afterwards like in the previous arcs.



To be frank, NarSak?s golden age, at least in manga, ended as soon as part 2 Sasuke entered in the picture. The rest is anime filler.


> HOWEVER, Kishi still played the parallel card quite hard. We got Kushina who said that Naruto should find a girl like him and not a weird one. In such situation I could understand NS fans to an extent as they looked for proof that Hinata was nothing like that. In fact Naruto himself I think though of Hinata as weird at the beginning of part 1 and her "stalking him" even once in part 2 could make some people feel that way...I guess.



Until Hinata confessed.And of course, naruto stopped thinking of Hinata as weird even from early part one.



> Then we got Minato's famous: "She Looks like Kushina. Take care of my son". NS fans clealry found it weird that Naruto would answer to his father that Sakura is a girlfriend as a joke since they felt it was a serious enough situation with his deceased father deserving to know the truth.


That?s why when the legitimate serious situation with deceased father  came, the farewell, Naruto cut out any comment about his love life.


> On the other hand Naruto gave said answer in a flippant way and got smacked by Sakura afterwards. Still....it is typical of tsundere characters to react that way in manga and Naruto playing the idiot hero card at that moment. If one tried to justify it as a serious moment one could try to look for plenty of mangas where such comedy is clearly implied as romance. AND yet again Naruto said by the end of the chapter: "I should never joke around Sakura or she might kill me". So those of the NH camp could still easily take it as a no legitimate shipping moment.


And was Naruto really being right about the teasing of Sakura? Or there were any people believing Naruto being delusional enough to believe Sakura was his girfriend?



> Alas IMO I do not feel that Naruto was ever meant to be a carbon copy of his father and as thus having to possess similar tastes when it comes to everything including woman. Naruto is Naruto. He is not Minato.


Nope-and what is worse-personality wise he?s mommy?s son from tip to toe.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 8, 2014)

For the love of God 

Cant you lunatics understand 

OFFSCREEN HOOKUPS


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> For the love of God
> 
> Cant you lunatics understand
> 
> OFFSCREEN HOOKUPS



Yeah offscreen.

*Spoiler*: __ 










Elicit94 said:


> *You people don't even understand how much of an asspull NH was.*.


Worst Asspull ever no foreshadowing at all.


----------



## Shinryu (Nov 8, 2014)

The timeskip is over 10 years at least so thats alot of time for Naruto and Hinata to hook up dumbass


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2014)

Besides this is shounen anyway. 

I don't think I've seen this many couples confirmed in any other shounen I've read. Either main pairing or completely open ending.

Canon couples got all the developments and hints they needed. One can argue a movie focused on romance is too out of place for a series like Naruto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 8, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Tell me, how does a person have a crush on someone while also loving them as a friend? May as well consider that romantic love.



Definitely not. I've crushed on friends I platonically loved before and it is not the same as being_ in_ love romantically. At all. That's such a weird idea.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Definitely not. I've crushed on friends I platonically loved before and it is not the same as being_ in_ love romantically. At all. That's such a weird idea.


How long do your crushs last? Were you ready to kill people for your crush or sacrifize your life?

The finer lines don't exists in this manga a broad brush was used its simple.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

Elicit94 said:


> Yet for some reason, Sasuke was always romantically in love with Sakura?  Nah, he opened his heart for romance out of nowhere.
> 
> You people don't even understand how much of an asspull SS/NH was. You all wanted to put the girl's feelings on a pedestal even though there was quite obviously a lack of reciprocation from the guys
> 
> The fact that NH/SS needs a movie to explain how the guys fell in love with the girls is pretty telling.



Granted there was nothing incredibly concrete to prove any couple what was given to us was more than enough to show it. Of course Kishi wasn't going to outright show that Naruto loved Sakura/Hinata or that Sasuke returned Sakura's feelings. 

And you are wrong, by the way. The best scene in the manga/anime to prove Sasuke has feelings for Sakura was (besides leaving Konoha and being able to easily read Sakura's feelings during the Exam) that could justify a more matured love is the scene when he was fighting Gaara to save her (episode 78). That is something and we were given these hints multiple times throughout the manga. But you're right. He never tried to outright hump Sakura or fanboy about her like she did. Not everyone shows love in the same goddamn way.

So saying Sasuke never felt anything for Sakura is fucking idiotic (I know that is not entirely what you were saying and if you were...lol) and only the truly blind and rabid would say otherwise. But it is easier to just say Kishi asspulled everything to back up your deluded opinion.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 8, 2014)

sikumega said:


> How long do your crushs last? Were you ready to kill people for your crush or sacrifize your life?
> 
> The finer lines don't exists in this manga a broad brush was used its simple.



Yea I have a really exciting life.

Anyway you seem to think that people wouldn't kill/sacrifice for friends. If people didn't do that, this manga would not have gotten very far. 

You have such a disturbing concept of human relationships.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> You have such a disturbing concept of human relationships.


The logical jump from crush=friend is asinine and is typical for your emotional loaded agressive debating style.

Your  disturbing tendency of prejudice and general accusations is just annoying there are better ways to score a cheap emotional loaded point.

There is no inbetween in Naruto World. Love is just Love.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

sikumega said:


> The logical jump from crush=friend is asinine and is typical for your emotional loaded agressive debating style.
> 
> Your  disturbing tendency of prejudice and general accusations is just annoying there are better ways to score a cheap emotional loaded point.



I guess when Naruto constantly referred to Sakura as a friend it was him just being unsure of his relationship with her.

edit

oh, you edited your post again. Only your edits make your post more ridiculous than before.



sikumega said:


> The logical jump from crush=friend is asinine and is typical for your emotional loaded agressive debating style.
> 
> Your  disturbing tendency of prejudice and general accusations is just annoying there are better ways to score a cheap emotional loaded point.
> 
> There is no inbetween in Naruto World. Love is just Love.



No inbetween?


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 8, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Truly I feel that Kishi's biggest shipping bomb came with the CPR moment. Normally it is clearly a medical help and not to be treated as a shipping moment.

But was Kishi not trying at least to give NS fans an "illusion" that it WAS a shipping moment??!!

Still confident after Minato's "She looks like Kushina. Take care of my son" moment NS fans can hardly be blamed for jumping the gun like that with the "kiss" scene and try to mix parallels or whatever and see it as IF Sakura had Naruto's heart LITERALLY in her hands as she keeps it beating. And yet that CPR did hold much more "romantic" merit that one would logically give to such moment given that Sakura was HARDLY blushing or anything as she performed that.

And yet it was A PERFECT bait I say.

Once it happened I though this "Alright this is it. It is the be or not to be for the pairings. IF Kishi addresses this "kiss" later and we have a woken Naruto blushing or shit then NS would get a HUGE bone. One that could be the definite end for SS and NH. But if that does not happen. If Naruto wakes up and said CPR remains what it was...a CPR. Then NS would lose a HUGE chance to become canon."

*Naruto wakes up*

Naruto: Sakura chan...that kiss felt good.

Sakura: W..WHAT??!!! It wasn't a kiss!!! I..I was just... BAKAAA!! *blushes like crazy*

It was never mentioned or referenced in any way again.

Naruto just woke up. And didn't even thank Sakura...at least on panel.

THAT WAS IT.

Trollbone or bait bone indeed. And NS fans took it. Line, hook and sinker.

But as I said before given how many little bones Kishi was throwing them it is so surprising that they got so confident and saw any scene as an extra nail in SS/NH coffin? Kishi's focus on parallels did make them gullible and feeling that Kishi's intentions were MUCH deeper than mere tease which in no open way confirmed Sakura's love for Naruto. And there could never be NaruSaku without the romantic Saku part.

Kishi focused on many small moments which separately would have hardly much substance. But if given in such huge amounts they can deceive an overconfident shipper easily enough.

Clever bastard that Kishi.


----------



## sikumega (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> I guess when Naruto constantly referred to Sakura as a friend it was him just being unsure of his relationship with her.


He loved her at least up to some Point. Not all unreturned Love is a crush by default.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 8, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Truly I feel that Kishi's biggest shipping bomb came with the CPR moment. Normally it is clearly a medical help and not to be treated as a shipping moment.
> 
> ...



It...it wasn't a kiss scene and asking someone to take care of someone or that they reminded them of someone/looked like someone is not romantic and should never, ever, provide people with thoughts of "ship proof". 

So yea, I can blame them for jumping the gun to ridiculous crap that isn't romantic at all.



sikumega said:


> He loved her at least up to some Point. Not all unreturned Love is a crush by default.



That's true, but in this case, not for Naruto.


----------



## Arles Celes (Nov 8, 2014)

Terra Branford said:


> It...it wasn't a kiss scene and asking someone to take care of someone or that they reminded them of someone/looked like someone is not romantic and should never, ever, provide people with thoughts of "ship proof".
> 
> So yea, I can blame them for jumping the gun to ridiculous crap that isn't romantic at all.
> 
> ...



You may be right but still Kishi spoiled them quite a lot with such "moments" to the point they did forsake caution and started to take everything as "victory" and greater "victory".

I kinda feel a bit sorry for them...


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 8, 2014)

DAT TRUE LOVE.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

Meanwhile, Kishi's sitting back in front of his computer watching a portion of Internet implode over how he ended his manga.


----------



## TRN (Nov 8, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> DAT TRUE LOVE.



DAT Arya Delivering Out Ownage


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 8, 2014)

I always seem to find myself in warzones. I'm like any protagonist in any of the Metal Gear games. Holy shit.

Guys, skip the "you're insane" "oh yeah well you're salty" routine. Nobody fucking cares about them. They've been repeated so many times, I've got them imprinted in my computer screen.


----------



## Crows (Nov 8, 2014)

Naruto's 'romance' wasn't really a priority in his mind for a large part of the series, especially post Pain. Obviously neither was Sasuke's.

However, like it or not, Hinata and Sakura's romantic desires were. Hence why they both had dramatic love confessions during the series, one of them in the middle of the Pain fight. It was treated a bit more dramatically and more serious.


----------



## Rindaman (Nov 8, 2014)

The funny thing about the paralleling Sakura was supposed to draw with her and Kushina is that Kishi flipped it all on it's head. People who support NaruSaku saw the paralleing in the most superficial way possible. 

"Sakura has pink hair , similar to Kushina's red and they both have firey tempers"

"Naruto is the spitting image of Minato , yea they're so canon"

But once you look past the surface you'll realize Naruhina is more of a mirroring of MinaKushi's relationship. How they met, inspired each other etc.  Naruto was  hyper active , rude and ambitious like his Mom. I guess you could describe Hinata as a flaky person before her interactions with Naruto made her stronger. Kishi chose different words "dark werido" or "shy and quiet" depending on the translation. Minato used to also follow Kushina around from afar.

It's a classic bait and switch.  Look over there at that distraction , while the magic is happening over here. It just went over a lot of peoples heads.


----------



## Yuna (Nov 8, 2014)

It was a schoolboy crush based on nothing. They'd barely ever talked when he was "in love" with her. So it was fairly easy for him to "fall out of love" for her.


----------



## Plague (Nov 8, 2014)

Yuna said:


> It was a schoolboy crush based on nothing. They'd barely ever talked when he was "in love" with her. So it was fairly easy for him to "fall out of love" for her.



Quoted for the truth. 

Has anyone on this forum stuck adamantly to a crush from 6th Grade til now? lmao

Even if you have, that's fine, but are people really trying to say moving on is so unheard of?

NS didn't become canon. You can blame Sakura, or you can blame Kishi. 

All that "development" NaruSaku had was platonic scenes you rabids saw through rose tinted glasses.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 8, 2014)

All this talk about paralleling? Just read chapter 645 again. After spending some time with him, Minato actually got it right. Kushina's parallel wasn't Sakura, it was Naruto.


----------



## Sieves (Nov 8, 2014)

in the end, he loved her like a sister


----------



## orochipein (Nov 8, 2014)

The relationship between Naruto and Sakura is the same as sibling, Naruto loves Sakura like a sister and vice versa.
To me it looks the same as Hermione and Harry


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 8, 2014)

orochipein said:


> The relationship between Naruto and Sakura is the same as sibling, Naruto loves Sakura like a sister and vice versa.
> To me it looks the same as Hermione and Harry



It's funny that you mention those two characters specifically.

I'll let you guess why.


----------



## orochipein (Nov 8, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> It's funny that you mention those two characters specifically.
> 
> I'll let you guess why.




Yeah i know wat i did thar


----------



## ch1p (Nov 8, 2014)

Naruto's reasons to like Sakura romantically were explained. He liked her because Sakura was very determined for Sasuke to acknwoledge her romantically. It was always a losing situation. Either Sakura gave up on Sasuke, and Naruto would have no reason to like her anymore, or Sakura got that acknowledgement (and had a relationship), and Naruto would have no reason to like her anymore either.

Then there's two factors. The first, that it was just a crush, it was never presented as deep love nor as one of his goals. Naruto never said he'd get her no matter what. In fact, the only time he considered he gave out a 'maybe'. The second was that he accepted SasuSaku. His very reason to like Sakura is because of SasuSaku. That's the NaruSaku (romantic) relationship about 99% of the time. Either being a joke or accepting SasuSaku. The platonic bond got way more development.

Then there's the cincher is Hinata, who loves him.

In resume, no he didn't give up.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 8, 2014)

Remember the Pain arc was a very defining moment for Naruto; anything he did during and  after that arc holds more weight than before.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 8, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> It's funny that you mention those two characters specifically.
> 
> I'll let you guess why.


NaruSaku is not like Harmione, because Hermione didnt love anyone from the start, she could have developed feelings for either Harry or Ron. Sakura loved Sasuke from the start, to make a character change mind about love, start loving the other guy when she already loved someone deeply from the start, is very different from making one fall in love naturally without already feeling deep love for another one.

I was a Harmione fan and i agree with Howling when she says that Hermione should have stayed with Harry, but i shipped them because i saw in the progression of the story that it made way more sense for her to choose Harry. 

I see no reason for Sakura to refuse Sasuke now after she witnessed his good side for a while, loving him, and now, after his descent into darkness, he is back to normal. What would end up happening is that Sasuke either simply said a fuck you to her and got other girl even after everything that Sakura went through, or Sakura somehow, after finally having Sasuke back to normal thought "oh, i guess i dont want him anymore"... this is how much sense NS makes.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 8, 2014)

Naruto didn't give up, he _grew up._


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 9, 2014)

Got turned down as usual and had to settle for Hinata


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 13, 2014)

He was a skater boy, she said, "See ya later boy"
He was not good enough for her, she had a pretty face
But her head was up in space
She needed to come back down to earth
Five years from now, she sits at home
Feeding the baby, she's all alone
She turns on TV, guess who she sees
Skater boy rocking up MTV
She calls up her friends, they already know
And they've all got tickets to see his show
She tags along, stands in the crowd
Looks up at the man that she turned down
He was a skater boy, she said "See ya later boy"
He wasn't good enough for her, now he's a superstar
Slamming on his guitar
Does your pretty face see what he's worth?


​


----------



## Plague (Nov 13, 2014)

Revy said:


> He was a skater boy, she said, "See ya later boy"
> He was not good enough for her, she had a pretty face
> But her head was up in space
> She needed to come back down to earth
> ...



I will +rep you after my 24 Hours are up! XD


----------



## zak14 (Nov 13, 2014)

it doesnt matter we know already how this ends. anyway from what i had seen in the whole story: 
Sasuke>>Sasuke
Sakura>>Sasuke | Ino>>Sasuke | Karin>>Sasuke
Naruto>>Sakura | RockLee>>Sakura  
Hinata>>Naruto 
TenTen>>Neji
Temari<>Shikamaru, Perfect?

Pretty much Ino, Naruto, Rocklee, Tenten ended with the 2nd choice, for me the worst couple ever is Ino and Sai, seems this guy joined for just be the pair of Ino,,,it would be more realistic Ino with Chouji.


----------



## AeolusXII (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't think he gave up at all.

He was secretly over Sakura at the beginning of part 2, after seeing Hinata's huge rack.

Ignoring Hinata's existence was just a pretense. He learned how to pickup chicks from observing Sauce and Sakura.


----------



## N120 (Nov 13, 2014)

Assumption being Naruto loved Sakura, no manga evidence to suggest this.


----------



## mrsaphen (Nov 13, 2014)

N120 said:


> Assumption being Naruto loved Sakura, no manga evidence to suggest this.



What did Naruto tell Sai about confessing?


----------



## Zynn (Nov 13, 2014)

N120 said:


> Assumption being Naruto loved Sakura, no manga evidence to suggest this.



I guess I'll just repeat this again. Naruto *does* love Sakura. He loves her as much as he loves Sasuke, to the point he sees them as family. You know, the sister and brother he never had? 

We live in a world where love has many forms. Platonic love is one of them. How those NS neglect this is beyond me.


----------



## Pinkarette (Nov 13, 2014)

In Narutoverse people never let go their love, if Naruto was really in love with Sakura he would have been honest till the end and we would have seen a single Naruto ( look Tsunade, Jiraya, Kurenai) instead of a happily married Naruto with two kids.
Saying he "loved" her it is like saying that Sakura had feelings for the Nareuto harem jutsu boys since she nosebleed at them.
I agree that Kishimoto could make the things clearer what Naruto "felt" or "not felt", but i think that Kishimoto wanted to milk the triangle ambiguity, it is not surprising some fans feel like they got cheated.
Maybe in the Last movie everything will be explained ( it says it is his "first love" )


----------



## Zynn (Nov 13, 2014)

Tsunade was a bit doubtful, though. We really don't know what'd have happened had Jiraiya survived the battle in Rain.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 13, 2014)

naruto's the type of character who doesn't succeed right away at first try.
romance particularly topped that for him. 

it's really bittersweet and sad, actually. 
naruto always loved sakura. 
he sacrificed a lot for her. 
he took up her pain and tried to make her happy, but in the end, he slowly realized that sakura was only happy with sasuke, which is a tragedy within itself. 

kishimoto said that he used romance to make characters look sympathetic. 
i think that this idea was used heavily on naruto, mainly so that the audience could relate to naruto growing up into an adult through pain and hardships. 
i also speculate that kishi let naruto's romantic feelings for sakura fade to make growing up seem somewhat tragic and unfortunate.

love was an especially bittersweet remedy that sobered naruto up into facing reality. 
loving sakura was naruto's curse, pain, and remedy that helped him mature faster.  

it's all part of growing up. 
children have all sorts of dreams and ideals. 
naruto's ideal was to "never give up." 
but it had to be broken one way or another for him. 

the only thing i find weird in all this is that kishi shipteased hard on sakura's feelings for naruto too. 
why he did that, nobody knows. 
probably to milk his series all out hardcore, but that seemed redundant.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe because the plot for Naruto's manga didn't entirely come out of Kishi's head. Mangaka have this meeting with editors before every single chapter comes out. Wouldn't be strange if Kishi included so many baits because the editors wanted him to. 

The cruel fact of a mangaka's life: if your chapter does not satisfy the editors, it would be rejected. Add to that the fact that Kishi himself *admitted* he's not good at romance...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 13, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Maybe because the plot for Naruto's manga didn't entirely come out of Kishi's head. Mangaka have this meeting with editors before every single chapter comes out. Wouldn't be strange if Kishi included so many baits because the editors wanted him to.
> 
> The cruel fact of a mangaka's life: if your chapter does not satisfy the editors, it would be rejected. Add to that the fact that Kishi himself *admitted* he's not good at romance...



Most of the guys here don't know that. But yeah it's a good point.


----------



## Pinkarette (Nov 13, 2014)

Selina Kyle said:


> naruto's the type of character who doesn't succeed right away at first try.
> romance particularly topped that for him.
> 
> it's really bittersweet and sad, actually.
> ...


I don't agree, because Naruto is a honest character, if he felt THAT way for Sakura he would have stayed loyal to her, like Jiraya for Tsunade and Tsunade for Dan, or Kakashi to....mnn Obito?
And he did not sacrifice himself for Sakura, but for Sasuke, he consider him his brother, his bond, while Sakura is the cute girl he crushed and that loved Sasuke, it was like a rivalry.
If Naruto at the end seems like supporting Sakura love for Sasuke, it is not for Sakura happiness, but for Sasuke happiness .
Kishimoto tried to milk the ambiguity and never resolved it properly, leaving fans assuming with his "hints" about Sakura having feelings for Naruto and Naruto for Sakura and now it is backlashing, not really surprising .
In Gurren Lagann we see something similar but with more effort( and better story telling), Simon crushing Yoko and being hurt by realizing she loved Kamina, i don't think fans consider Nia a second choice or a bittersweet choice of Simon... he crushed Yoko but he loved Nia.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Nov 13, 2014)

Pinkarette said:


> I don't agree, because Naruto is a honest character, if he felt THAT way for Sakura he would have stayed loyal to her, like Jiraya for Tsunade and Tsunade for Dan, or Kakashi to....mnn Obito?
> And he did not sacrifice himself for Sakura, but for Sasuke, he consider him his brother, his bond, while Sakura is the cute girl he crushed and that loved Sasuke, it was like a rivalry.
> If Naruto at the end seems like supporting Sakura love for Sasuke, it is not for Sakura happiness, but for Sasuke happiness .
> Kishimoto tried to milk the ambiguity and never resolved it properly, leaving fans assuming with his "hints" about Sakura having feelings for Naruto and Naruto for Sakura and now it is backlashing, not really surprising .
> In Gurren Lagann we see something similar but with more effort( and better story telling), Simon crushing Yoko and being hurt by realizing she loved Kamina, i don't think fans consider Nia a second choice or a bittersweet choice of Simon... he crushed Yoko but he loved Nia.





i can see it that way too.


----------



## zak14 (Nov 13, 2014)

you know the realistic ending according the series it would be 
:
- Naruto first living with Sakura for a while but in the end married with Hinata anyway.
- Sasuke the wanderer with 3 kids but no wives just occasional couples: Karin, Sakura,Ino.
- Karin single raising sasuke's son./ Sakura the same or maybe married with RockLee/someone else.
- Ino just single with kids(sasuke/etc/sai).

because kishimoto is japanese and we know how they think about women in general, if not just be analytic watching the whole Naruto isnt the perfect world there's also lot of sexism and also they dont give a shit about occidental trash, but since the couple clans are big money he has no choice.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 13, 2014)

zak14 said:


> you know the realistic ending according the series it would be
> :
> - Naruto first living with Sakura for a while but in the end married with Hinata anyway.
> - Sasuke the wanderer with 3 kids but no wives just occasional couples: Karin, Sakura,Ino.
> ...



Do you know that while there's a lot of sexism in Japanese's way of life, they do also have this thing called 'honor'?


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2014)

I agree that his feelings for Hinata began to really grow when she confessed to him, but they weren't of much notice. I believe by then, Naruto was still crushing for Sakura. What caused that crush to fall apart was likely when Sakura delivered a fake confession. Bear in mind this wasn't long after Hinata's confession, so in his mind I don't doubt comparing the two was easy, and from there, I think that's when he started to view Hinata with a lot more respect and admiration.


----------



## Tam (Nov 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just leave it here.


AeroNin said:


> So the movie facebook posted this, its an article about the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emachina (Nov 13, 2014)

Okay. NH fan here. I'll bite the bullet for everyone. "Yes, yes Naruto completely gave up. This was a total executive idea to market stuff to NaruHina fans even though I know NaruSaku is way more popular than NaruHina. I base this in my absolute belief that using Google Japan will show that NaruSaku is more popular based on web searches. Yes, Studio Pierrot forced  Kishi to do this, those biased Hinata loving assholes. Look at RtN and all those NaruSaku moments. Even Studio Pierrot knew Kishi wanted Naruto and Sakura together, those animators and writers really knew their stuff". 

"Obviously Kishi let his assistant write the last chapter of his story he spent 15 years writing, because that's what any author would do. But no , this is all Kishi's fault, again, because he totally doesn't know how to write romance for an action manga about ninjas. He so doesn't get how to write for a genre he's not a part of. And it was a total asspull to have Naruto fall in love with Hinata after he was so in love with Sakura for 698 chapters. And no, it totes makes sense for Sakura to suddenly love Naruto after being in love with Sasuke for 698 chapters. Duh".



Feel better now?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 13, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I agree that his feelings for Hinata began to really grow when she confessed to him, but they weren't of much notice. I believe by then, Naruto was still crushing for Sakura. What caused that crush to fall apart was likely when Sakura delivered a fake confession. Bear in mind this wasn't long after Hinata's confession, so in his mind I don't doubt comparing the two was easy, and from there, I think that's when he started to view Hinata with a lot more respect and admiration.



Did you read part 1? Hinata vs Neji, Hinata's speech, hospital scene, etc, etc? NH grew from the very start. NS was just there because Kishi liked trolling his readers, and when it got out of hand he didn't have the balls to kill it before the end, because of commercial interests. I do agree that the confessions were the point of no return for NS and NH.


emachina said:


> Okay. NH fan here. I'll bite the bullet for everyone. "Yes, yes Naruto completely gave up. This was a total executive idea to market stuff because to NaruHina fans even though I know NaruSaku is way more popular than NaruHina. I base this in my absolute belief that using Google Japan says NaruSaku is more popular based on web searches. Yes, Studio Pierrot forced  Kishi to do this, those biased Hinata loving assholes. Look at RtN and all those NaruSaku moments. Even Studio Pierrot knew Kishi wanted Naruto and Sakura together, those animators and writers really knew their stuff".
> 
> "Obviously Kishi let his assistant write the last chapter of his story he spent 15 years writing, because that's what without would do. And it was a total asspull to have Naruto fall in love with Hinata after he was so in love with Sakura for 698 chapters. And no, it totes makes sense for Sakura to suddenly love Naruto after being in love with Sasuke for 698 chapters. Duh".
> 
> ...


----------



## Plague (Nov 13, 2014)

I said this a couple times in the past, but; Why else would Kishi put the confessions so close together?

He obviously wanted the reader to compare them. (Sakura's and Hinata's)

If Naruto didn't love Hinata, he wouldn't have married her.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 13, 2014)

It was just a crush. Love is more than that. That's why it's the first, duh. I don't even care. Does it matter if it's the first or the second? Are that many of you convinced you're going to marry the first person you ever had the hots for?



Arya Stark said:


> Also how the fuck this relates to his ninja way?
> 
> "I'll force you to love me because I never give up!!!"
> 
> Next what? Rape?



Think of it this way.

Naruto never gives up. So even if Sakura told him no or begged him to stop, he's not going to. Because Naruto _never_ gives up.

*files nails*



zak14 said:


> you know the realistic ending according the series it would be:
> 
> *stupidity i can't even quote*



I regret repping some post of yours in the past.  I regret it so much.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 13, 2014)

You read this thread not knowing Naruto and you would think the story is a soap opera


----------



## B.o.t.i (Nov 13, 2014)

Chaos Control said:


> He settled for second prize.



 hinata's rich and noble, bloodline. Sakura mom and dad are not even ninja and she got no titties ,no ass , no mula.Hinata would actually beat her in a fight.

It was downgrade for uzumaki to even think of hooking up with a no one.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 13, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> So...in the end did Naruto fall out of love with Sakura, gave up on her because he couldn't hope for her to ever get over Sasuke or his love for Hinata did surpass his love for Sakura?



Well I believe this was not in his hands, nor in sakura's but in Kishi's... he just liked more the money rolling and his editors had power over him. Like the emprah with Darth Vader.
Why do you think everyone is sad in the ending? because kishimoto feels bad about it, that's why.
Like I have said multiple times, it was a marketing ploy, plain and simple.

It is ironic isnt it? the ninja who never gives up and after all that relationship that grew with paralulz and all, gets wiped aside beneath the entrance mat.

But ofc we have replies such as; he never loved her, it was a crush, blah blah blah. Hinata is better.. Which ofcourse it's critical value for this case comes for naught.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2014)

He moved on, and I think people are also overlooking the possibility of her severely dropping in his esteem. 

Compare these two pages. 

You basically have her telling him that she only acknowledged him as he started to accomplish things. That's pretty much what he wanted but at the same time it is incredibly rude and insensitive coming from an individual who should know him better. It's something that points towards her not truly acknowledging him and funnily enough placed her in the same boat as the other . 


You have someone acknowledging him, for his strengths, before it became the popular thing today. 

Kishimoto has his previous volumes on his desk, so I doubt the similarities and dissimilarities are coincidental. The end result of Sakura saying what she said was Naruto telling her that he hated people who lied to themselves: a pretty clear indication that he thought less of Sakura. The end result of what Hinata said was Naruto telling her people like her he really liked: a clear indication that she went up in his esteem.





Kishimoto intended Naruto x Sakura. 

.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 13, 2014)

Why do people always reference that thing of "fake confession"? Didnt Kishi said in an interview that sakura was being honest about it? He even had to correct sakura's seiyuu on that matter.
He also later on went about how people always said that Sakura should be like Hinata, hinata, hinata and hinata. He then said, Sakura is not Hinata, Sakura it's the main heroine.


----------



## Elicit94 (Nov 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> He moved on, and I think people are also overlooking the possibility of her severely dropping in his esteem.
> 
> Compare these two pages.
> 
> ...


That's a good observation, it's just that there was never any indication that Naruto held anything against Sakura for her misdeeds during the Kage Summit arc or that he thought better of Hinata after Sakura's fake confession. As a matter of fact, it's two years after ch. 699 that Naruto begun to acknowledge Hinata as a suitor judging from the movie spoilers.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Why do people always reference that thing of "fake confession"? Didnt Kishi said in an interview that sakura was being honest about it? He even had to correct sakura's seiyuu on that matter.
> He also later on went about how people always said that Sakura should be like Hinata, hinata, hinata and hinata. He then said, Sakura is not Hinata, Sakura it's the main heroine.


Source for this interview? It better not require gloves.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 13, 2014)

Well Sakura's statements in the confession _were_ actually true (Naruto is good and Sasuke isn't pretty much). The falsehood is being in love with him because of those things. That's what makes it fake.


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Well Sakura's statements in the confession _were_ actually true (Naruto is good and Sasuke isn't pretty much). The falsehood is being in love with him because of those things. That's what makes it fake.



this


----------



## deeewooh (Nov 13, 2014)

isn't hinata the most popular female character in japan?


----------



## sakuraboobs (Nov 13, 2014)

deeewooh said:


> isn't hinata the most popular female character in japan?



Nope but she got more popular after her love confession to Naruto. 

Sakura still more popular than her so does SasuSaku compared to any other hetero pairing.


----------



## thehumangod1 (Nov 13, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Nope but she got more popular after her love confession to Naruto.
> 
> Sakura still more popular than her so does SasuSaku compared to any other hetero pairing.



I don't think so


That was the ninth poll and this was how the 10th and final one went

Naruto Uzumaki - 9,889 votes
Sasuke Uchiha - 8,099 votes
Kakashi Hatake - 7,568 votes
Gaara - 6,788 votes
Itachi Uchiha - 6,555 votes
Minato Namikaze - 6,222 votes
Shikamaru Nara - 6,220 votes
Hinata Hyūga - 5,789 votes
Iruka Umino - 5,444 votes
Sakura Haruno - 4,905 votes
Might Guy - 4,899 votes
Deidara - 4,009 votes
Neji Hyūga - 3,975 votes
Killer B - 3,556 votes
Tobi - 3,109 votes
Sasori - 2,975 votes
Jiraiya - 2,875 votes
Yamato - 2,333 votes
Kiba Inuzuka - 2,097 votes
Shino Aburame - 1,907 votes
Temari - 1,782 votes
Kushina Uzumaki - 1,711 votes
Kankurō - 1,567 votes
Hidan - 1,328 votes
Pain - 1,245 votes
Kisame Hoshigaki - 1,207 votes
Ino Yamanaka - 1,092 votes
Konan - 1,042 votes
Tenten - 1,009 votes
Kabuto Yakushi - 999 votes
Orochimaru - 975 votes
Tsunade - 972 votes
Chōji Akimichi - 970 votes
Madara Uchiha - 922 votes
Zetsu - 845 votes


----------



## Silver Fang (Nov 13, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Why do people always reference that thing of "fake confession"? Didnt Kishi said in an interview that sakura was being honest about it? He even had to correct sakura's seiyuu on that matter.
> He also later on went about how people always said that Sakura should be like Hinata, hinata, hinata and hinata. He then said, Sakura is not Hinata, Sakura it's the main heroine.



Seems I vaguely remember the interview. It was honest in the sense that Sakura has come to care for Naruto, acknowledge his strength, that Sasuke pulled away, and Naruto stood by her, etc. Everything was true, except her saying she loved him, or any romantic feelings. So, her confession of any romance was a lie, and everyone knew it. But the other stuff she said was probably true.

So, Kishi said something about "An honest girl's feelings" or something. But it wasn't honest in the romance department like alot of NaruSaku fans probably thought.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 13, 2014)

emachina said:


> Okay. NH fan here. I'll bite the bullet for everyone. "Yes, yes Naruto completely gave up. This was a total executive idea to market stuff to NaruHina fans even though I know NaruSaku is way more popular than NaruHina. I base this in my absolute belief that using Google Japan will show that NaruSaku is more popular based on web searches. Yes, Studio Pierrot forced  Kishi to do this, those biased Hinata loving assholes. Look at RtN and all those NaruSaku moments. Even Studio Pierrot knew Kishi wanted Naruto and Sakura together, those animators and writers really knew their stuff".
> 
> "Obviously Kishi let his assistant write the last chapter of his story he spent 15 years writing, because that's what any author would do. But no , this is all Kishi's fault, again, because he totally doesn't know how to write romance for an action manga about ninjas. He so doesn't get how to write for a genre he's not a part of. And it was a total asspull to have Naruto fall in love with Hinata after he was so in love with Sakura for 698 chapters. And no, it totes makes sense for Sakura to suddenly love Naruto after being in love with Sasuke for 698 chapters. Duh".
> 
> ...



You forgot how it's because Hinata's VA is the most popular VA in Japan and her fan club threatened Kishi to make a NaruHina movie.


----------



## Obvakhi (Nov 14, 2014)

The face says it all... Naruto accepting the hard fact that Sakura truly loves Sasuke. That was the moment where it seemed he 'gave up' for the most part.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 14, 2014)

thehumangod1 said:


> I don't think so


----------



## Pinkarette (Nov 14, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> Nope but she got more popular after her love confession to Naruto.
> 
> Sakura still more popular than her so does SasuSaku compared to any other hetero pairing.


Hinata is more popular, and considering the fact that Sakura has 10 times the pannel space it is telling .
SasuSaku popularity is really low in general , NaruHina is lower but there isn't a huge differences, the fact that SasuSaku is more popular has nothing to do with Sakura, but with Sasuke since he is the dark bishounen, if instead of Sakura we had Tenten the result won't change in term of popularity 



Obvakhi said:


> The face says it all... Naruto accepting the hard fact that Sakura truly loves Sasuke. That was the moment where it seemed he 'gave up' for the most part.


 Again? giving Sakura more importance than she have in those scenes, the fact that Sakura was after Sasuke was nothing new, and Naruto wasn't interested in that, it is that Sasuke seems relieved from Sakura that affected Naruto, Sakura has never been Naruto goal and never was interested that much in her, it always been Sasuke.
Sakura never broke Naruto heart because Naruto never expected anything from her anyway .


----------



## Amol (Nov 14, 2014)

Hinata was , is and always will be the Only Girl Naruto ever loved.
They have two adorable kids and Uzumaki family is happy.
Haters can stay unhappy for rest of their life.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 14, 2014)

Why are we still talking/discussing/arguing about this?


----------



## emachina (Nov 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> You forgot how it's because Hinata's VA is the most popular VA in Japan and her fan club threatened Kishi to make a NaruHina movie.



Oh, don't get me started on the cult of Nina Mizuki! Studio Pierrot, those, Hinata loving fuckers, animated an entire ending for her. Clearly trying to steal the spotlight from Sakura during the Pain invasion. What the fuck did Hinata do during that Arc that deserved so much attention? Huh? It's was so obvious an attempt to steal the spotlight from Sakura. Everyone knew it was that damn cult. Even Studio Pierrot knew it was BS and to show how upset they were they gave Sakura her own ending after the Pain invasion. Yeah, Studio Pierrot really knows their stuff.

But yeah, the cult of Nina is to blame. She, being the most popular voice actress in all the world, which I base on absolutely nothing! Voicing a secondary character in a show about ninjas, instead of the main heroine, is totally the reason that Kishi was forced! Forced I say! To change the ending of his manga. Because obviously Shonen Jump, a comic book company, is ultra concerned what a _voice_ actress wants! Duh.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Nov 14, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Why are we still talking/discussing/arguing about this?



I don't know.  There's no point in discussing with people who are trying to frame the fake confession as a freaking narusaku moment.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 14, 2014)

ChickenPotPie said:


> I don't know.  There's no point in discussing with people who are trying to frame the fake confession as a freaking narusaku moment.



'Frame' is truly the right word here. Why can't they just accept that the confession is there to showcase they don't have romantic feelings for each other? It's called fake for a reason.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 15, 2014)

Disclaimer: (Because all the NaruHina and SasuSaku fans are calling anyone who disagrees with them a salty NaruSaku shipper ) I don't really ship anything in this manga, so here's my unbiased view.


NaruHina and SasuSaku were clear to happen. There was no hope for NaruSaku. HOWEVER

Naruto did love Sakura. This isn't something that can't be denied. In Kishi's manga of bad writing, he doesn't differentiate between crushes and love. There one and the same in this manga(Part 1 Sakura didn't have a crush on Sasuke... She completely loved him. Part 1 Hinata didn't have a crush on Naruto... She completely loved him) 

So you can't differentiate having a crush and loving someone(In the real world you can), because in this manga it's pretty much clear that it's the same.

Naruto loved Sakura part 1, and wanted her affection. Though he understood early on that she loved Sasuke(When Tsunade healed Sasuke, and Sakura hugged Sasuke, the look on Naruto's face said it all)

Link removed

Even I feel bad looking at that face. It wasn't no petty crush. 

And then there's this

Link removed

Yes, I know that Sai is socially retarded and stuff, but notice the "even I" part of his dialogue. That's basically him saying "Even I, the emotionless socially retarded teen, knows that Naruto loves you." 

Then there's also Sai's whole "You like Sakura, don't you." thing to Naruto. Naruto didn't deny it, because he hates people who lie to themselves 

Sakura also told Sai something along the lines of "Let me do it, the fools in love with me."

The only reason why Naruto rejected Sakura's love confession wasn't because he didn't love her, but because he knew it wasn't genuine. 

I will give you one thing though. Naruto telling Minato that Sakura was practically his girlfriend, Sakura ignoring Naruto for Sasuke, and Naruto showing jealousy about it shouldn't contribute to any argument. That was basically Kishi trying to be nostalgic and bringing back the part 1 dynamic now that team 7 was reunited.


----------



## Raniero (Nov 15, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> he doesn't differentiate between crushes and love.





> So you can't differentiate having a crush and loving someone(In the real world you can), because in this manga it's pretty much clear that it's the same.


What is this nonsense? 

Sakura's feelings for Sasuke being explicitly stated to have matured into something much stronger makes your entire point moot.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 15, 2014)

Do you have a source for that Raniero?

700 chapters, and we don't even know why Sakura loves Sasuke. Hell Sasuke doesn't even know why. The best explanation we got was from Kakashi, which is "You don't need a reason to love" or something like that.


----------



## N120 (Nov 15, 2014)

I think Naruto gave up the moment he henged into sasuke to get close to Sakura. 

She is lucky, it wasn't him the second time round, because the shit that flew out of her mouth would've made him hate her as much most of the readers did/do.


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 15, 2014)

thehumangod1 said:


> I don't think so
> 
> 
> That was the ninth poll and this was how the 10th and final one went
> ...


damn sakura barely cracked the top 10 on this poll


----------



## Bringer (Nov 15, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Kakashi states it in chapter six hundred something or the other. I can't be arsed to find the exact chapter.



Found what your talking about. Kakashi stated that Sakura feelings have changed, and that if she still likes him then it's a different way.

Changing doesn't mean becoming stronger. She loved him in part 1... She loved him in part 2. In order for her feelings to become stronger, we'd actually have to know why she has those feelings. 





> Better question is, do you have a source that supports crush = love in Naruto?



Kishi's bad writing 

Anyway no where in the manga does it actually say "Crushes in this universe is actually love!"

I'll make it simple. Look at a character who has a crush on someone in this manga... Look at a character who's in love with someone in this manga... On second thought l change my mind

Naruto has a crush on Sakura
Sakura has a crush on Sasuke
Hinata has a crush on Naruto

There is no love, because there is no depth. My mistake... It wasn't that all the crushes were love, it's that all the love were crushes. 


In conclusion... Tsunade and Dan is the best pairing in this manga


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

When you can't prove something, just blame Kishi's writing! It always works!

Besides, Hinata confessed she loves Naruto. Sakura confessed she loves Sasuke. Naruto *never* confessed he loves Sakura. For we Asian people, this confession thing is actually pretty important, you know? If a guy/girl never says it, then it will never be certain if that feeling is love. 

Values Dissonance, dude. Values Dissonance.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 15, 2014)

Zynn said:


> When you can't prove something, just blame Kishi's writing! It always works!



I'm not blaming Kishi's bad writing, I'm using it as an argument. That's different 

But no sane person can say Kishi wrote romance well in this manga. 



> Besides, Hinata confessed she loves Naruto. Sakura confessed she loves Sasuke. Naruto *never* confessed he loves Sakura. For we Asian people, this confession thing is actually pretty important, you know? If a guy/girl never says it, then it will never be certain if that feeling is love.



I get that from a cultural stand point, it may be different, but Kishi is a writer. Look at it from a writers stand point. A writer can show a character loves someone without them saying it. The face Naruto made when Sakura hugged Sasuke's body after Tsunade healed him said it all. If that's not clear enough, the whole Sai and Sakura fiasco too.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

I feel really bad for NaruSaku fans at this point; they read this manga so so _so_ wrong.


----------



## Rios (Nov 15, 2014)

My first crush was a bitch too. Nothing of value was lost


----------



## N120 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm sure Naruto made the same face when he found out kabuto was skipping the preliminaries.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I'm not blaming Kishi's bad writing, I'm using it as an argument. That's different
> 
> But no sane person can say Kishi wrote romance well in this manga.



Oh yeah, I actually agree with this. But there's no need to default to that argument that it was there at least once in every page, now is there? 



> I get that from a cultural stand point, it may be different, but Kishi is a writer. Look at it from a writers stand point. A writer can show a character loves someone without them saying it. The face Naruto made when Sakura hugged Sasuke's body after Tsunade healed him said it all. If that's not clear enough, the whole Sai and Sakura fiasco too.



Like many have said/explained/argued before me, that face Naruto made was a sign of his crush shattering to pieces. The guy was a dense idiot, a very dense twelve years old idiot. Give him a break. 

Hell, we can even argue that what Hinata felt for Naruto was also just a crush at first. However, when Naruto cheered for her, acknowledged her, and even stated that even though she was weird, he liked people like her, that was the moment she fell head over heels and her crush became a full blown you-are-the-only-one-in-my-heart-till-I-die type of love.

Sakura, though? Now this, I have a hard time to explain. Her feeling was also merely superficial crush at first (because Sasuke was cool), and since there was no sufficient explanation in the manga, I guess she just nurtured this crush for so, so, *so* long that it just became love on its own.


----------



## gabzilla (Nov 15, 2014)

He was never in love with her and she was never one of his goals.


----------



## Baroxio (Nov 15, 2014)

To all the people who say this, Naruto has had a crush on Sakura from Chapter 2 all the way to the final war arc where he tells Minato that Sakura is his girlfriend.

Meanwhile, all romantic interaction with Hinata is offscreen entirely, so it's not like the NH pairing is some sort of natural conclusion that you people make it out to be.

Note, I don't support NS or NH, since I think they were all done terribly. My favorite ship that Kishimoto has done is the crack ship turned canon of ChoujixKarui. Because there at least even Kishi knows it's a crack ship, just the same as all the other canon ships (save perhaps Shikamaru and Temari, though their child is a god-awful Xerox).


----------



## Megu-Nee (Nov 15, 2014)

Zynn said:


> When you can't prove something, just blame Kishi's writing! It always works!
> 
> Besides, Hinata confessed she loves Naruto. Sakura confessed she loves Sasuke. Naruto *never* confessed he loves Sakura. For we Asian people, this confession thing is actually pretty important, you know? If a guy/girl never says it, then it will never be certain if that feeling is love.
> 
> Values Dissonance, dude. Values Dissonance.



eyy don't generalize


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

> To all the people who say this, Naruto has had a crush on Sakura from Chapter 2 all the way to the final war arc where he tells Minato that Sakura is his girlfriend.



You are wrong. He gave up at PoAL, started to move on during his convo with Sai, he was completely done with her by the time failfession happened.

That gf comment was. just. a. joke. his real feelings were, as he stated to minato during his farewell: "I have no idea what to do with it, I'm too young anyway".

good bye.


----------



## Bringer (Nov 15, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Like many have said/explained/argued before me, that face Naruto made was a sign of his crush shattering to pieces. The guy was a dense idiot, a very dense twelve years old idiot. Give him a break.



That's basically exactly what I'm saying. Naruto made that face because it was a reminder that Sakura loved Sasuke, and not him. It seems like you're ignoring the Sai flashback, and the whole kage summit arc love fiasco. 







> Hell, we can even argue that what Hinata felt for Naruto was also just a crush at first. However, when Naruto cheered for her, acknowledged her, and even stated that even though she was weird, he liked people like her, that was the moment she fell head over heels and her crush became a full blown you-are-the-only-one-in-my-heart-till-I-die type of love.



I'm not sure if it's another cultural thing, but people don't usually stalk people they have a crush on. She must've been crazy in love with him. 



> Sakura, though? Now this, I have a hard time to explain. Her feeling was also merely superficial crush at first (because Sasuke was cool), and since there was no sufficient explanation in the manga, I guess she just nurtured this crush for so, so, *so* long that it just became love on its own.



This an assumption, and even if it was a crush it wasn't really nurtured long since she was going full tear mode and confessing her undying love for Sasuke by the end of part 1.

Quick question, where do you put the line between crush and love? In this manga it seems like that line is pretty thin. For example, one could say "Hinata loves Naruto so much, she sacrificed her life to save him", which doesn't really mean much in a manga where characters throw away, or risk their lives to save comrades and such. 

All I'm saying is

*Sai said Naruto loved Sakura
*Sakura said Naruto loved her
*When asked, Naruto didn't deny he loved Sakura, and instead say "How can I, I'm the guy who couldn't even keep a promise to her"

To say Naruto doesn't love Sakura is ignoring the manga. To say Naruto only has a crush on Sakura, is like saying Hinata only has a crush on Naruto, or Sakura only has a crush on Sasuke. You can either say they all have crushes, or their all in love.





Arya Stark said:


> You are wrong. He gave up at PoAL, started to move on during his convo with Sai, he was completely done with her by the time failfession happened.
> 
> That gf comment was. just. a. joke. his real feelings were, as he stated to minato during his farewell: "I have no idea what to do with it, I'm too young anyway".
> 
> good bye.




I don't know what PoAL is. I'm not exactly sure if he was completely done with her by the failsession, but I do agree that he moved on before the end of the manga. I also agree that gf comment was nothing but a joke, and should be treated as such(It was just Kishi trying to be nostalgic, hence the Sakura only thanking Sasuke for saving her, and Naruto getting jealous just like in part 1) It shouldn't hold any weight in a argument. 

I'm pretty sure the argument here isn't "Naruto still loves Sakura", but "Naruto did love Sakura"


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

> I don't know what PoAL is.



"Promise of a Life Time" to bring Sasuke back.



> I'm pretty sure the argument here isn't "Naruto still loves Sakura", but "Naruto did love Sakura"



Which I will have to disagree with it.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 15, 2014)

no  just no


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Nov 15, 2014)

Naruto's preferences after the Pain arc (a defining arc for his character) will always supercede his _alleged_ preferences before the Pain arc.


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (Nov 15, 2014)

Rios said:


> My first crush was a bitch too. Nothing of value was lost



LMAO I know that feel, very true... very true!


----------



## Crows (Nov 15, 2014)

Baroxio said:


> To all the people who say this, Naruto has had a crush on Sakura from Chapter 2 all the way to the final war arc where he tells Minato that Sakura is his girlfriend.



He told his dad otherwise when he was serious though, in 691. I think he was not even thinking so much about romance for the last 250 chapters or so.


----------



## sumany (Nov 15, 2014)

i think he gave up after the failfession. good so wise choice.

naruto was way too good for sakura anyway.


----------



## Suit (Nov 15, 2014)

NS Shippers: "Naruto gave up like a quitter on Sakura and settled on Hinata instead! He's a quitter quitter quitter!"

Correct statement: He found something better. By your logic, if you take your hand off of a hot stove after putting it there, you're being a "quitter." Actually, all you were doing was making your life better by not being stupid and making a bad decision. These attempts are getting more and more pathetic.


----------



## vagnard (Nov 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> And 469 threw it into a basket. Moving on.



There never was a chance of NaruSaku becuase Sakura never loved Naruto romantically. Not the other way around. Just a single word from Sakura and Naruto would licking her feet. It doesn't really matter if Naruto moved on later. He clearly loved Sakura at some point and he had to give up. 




Arya Stark said:


> Yeah because men at age of Naruto never hit on girls.
> Oh and he was...um rejected right? Makes completely sense after some time he got bored.



He wasn't bored. He was heartbroken. Sasuke being a non entity in Konoha was always a bigger factor than Naruto who was always there trying to support her. Naruto lost practically against a ghost. He didn't moved on on his own. He was forced to accept Sakura would never return his love. 




Arya Stark said:


> Only time Naruto expressed DIRECTLY (using the word suki) was "and this is the cute girl i kinda like"
> 
> he never made statements like that again. His answer to Sai was "indirect" and I daresay he started to move on afterwards.



Sai's flashback pretty much confirms Naruto only reason he never confessed to Sakura was due the Promise of Lifetime. Naruto always openly stated he liked Sakura and wanted a date with her so obviously his "real confession" was about love not a mere crush. 



Arya Stark said:


> Part 1. uh-uh.



The manga pretty much implies Naruto loved her at last until Sakura's fake confession. After that it's speculation but in no moment before the movie it's implied in the manga that his feelings changed and he started to shift towards Hinata. 




Arya Stark said:


> Yeah Kishimoto would totally show his main hero as "loser" in the epilogue. It's meant to be much more than that. He grew up and started to understand people around him more, respected Sakura's feelings and backed out.



Kishimoto's intention doesn't really matter given neither of us could tell. The only thing matters it's portrayal. Naruto was portrayed as the loser who had to give up and go to the second choice because in the entire manga there isn't any sign that Hinata's qualities and not Sakura's rejection were the factor that made him to move on. 



Arya Stark said:


> He later fell in love with someone else. Just like in real life. Are you telling me that all married couples are "second option"s?  No way in hell everyone ends up with 10 year old buttjoke crush.



I'm not denying Adult Naruto doesn't love Hinata. But she still was the second choice because Naruto actually LOVED Sakura. It wasn't a mere crush as stated by the databook and the only reason he ended with Hinata was due Sakura's rejecting him not because his feelings started to shift from Sakura towards Hinata due the merits of the second one. 



Arya Stark said:


> I'd have taken his feelings more seriously if manga itself didn't treat it a complete joke. There's Sakura, there's Hinata. There's Obito. Then you go back to Naruto.
> .



I agree that romance was terrible written. In my opinion both SasuSaku, NaruSaku, NaruHina, etc all of the possible pairings were terrible developed because they were completely onesided. That doesn't change the fact at some point Naruto certainly loved Sakura. 

I just find pathetic that Naruto fans or NaruHina shippers try to justify their relationship denying Naruto ever loved Sakura. Naruto give up and moved on. That's pretty much canon.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 15, 2014)

The title made me expect something COMPLETELY DIFFERENT then the actual subject matter of this thread, WHICH WILL BE ANSWERED IN THE MOVIE.

I suspect HInata promises to marry into the Otsustski clan to save the world and Naruto does the obvious.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 15, 2014)

vagnard said:


> There never was a chance of NaruSaku becuase Sakura never loved Naruto romantically. Not the other way around. Just a single word from Sakura and Naruto would licking her feet. It doesn't really matter if Naruto moved on later. He clearly loved Sakura at some point and he had to give up.



Ofc he'd accept her because of his male ego. He was winning against his rival. Naruto never understood the appeal of romance and never thought there could be "options" popping up in his future. 469, again, threw it all to basket. If Naruto was DESPERATE, he'd have confessed to Sakura after his promise was completed.

Most of his desires towards Sakura in P2 are nothing but just "winning". He never yearned for her after PoAL.


> He wasn't bored. He was heartbroken. Sasuke being a non entity in Konoha was always a bigger factor than Naruto who was always there trying to support her. Naruto lost practically against a ghost. He didn't moved on on his own. He was forced to accept Sakura would never return his love.



Yeah, shit like that happens with a _crush_ too. I appreciate he had to accept and move on, it' very rare in fiction on male's side. TBH he was aware his feelings weren't the same extend and Hinata's confession made him question himself again.



> Sai's flashback pretty much confirms Naruto only reason he never confessed to Sakura was due the Promise of Lifetime. Naruto always openly stated he liked Sakura and wanted a date with her so obviously his "real confession" was about love not a mere crush.



Please read other posts on this.(made by me and gabz on previous pages and other thread) Thank you. 

If he was serious about her, he'd gave given the confession after war regardless. He didn't because he knew his feelings were changing (hence his speech to Minato) 


> The manga pretty much implies Naruto loved her at last until Sakura's fake confession. After that it's speculation but in no moment before the movie it's implied in the manga that his feelings changed and he started to shift towards Hinata.



Love. is. a . strong. word. Again. pls. Have you ever had crushes? Compare Obito. Compare Sakura. Please. You can go through the exact same heartbreak with a crush. Because your feelings are turned down, it stings no matter how pale your crush is. It sucks to be rejected.

NH shared moments in war imply he was getting closer to Hinata.



> Kishimoto's intention doesn't really matter given neither of us could tell. The only thing matters it's portrayal. Naruto was portrayed as the loser who had to give up and go to the second choice because in the entire manga there isn't any sign that Hinata's qualities and not Sakura's rejection were the factor that made him to move on.



Kishimoto's intention was clear. You read the manga wrong. 


> I'm not denying Adult Naruto doesn't love Hinata. But she still was the second choice because Naruto actually LOVED Sakura. It wasn't a mere crush as stated by the databook and the only reason he ended with Hinata was due Sakura's rejecting him not because his feelings started to shift from Sakura towards Hinata due the merits of the second one.



You are wrong. Databooks amount to BS in most of the things and it's not written by Kishi <3 Please don't use them as argument <3<3<3

If Naruto LOVED Sakura, he'd have rather stayed alone like Jiraiya did. He doesn't lie to himself. He grew the fuck up. 

Insist on ignoring NH, though, quite amusing.



> I agree that romance was terrible written. In my opinion both SasuSaku, NaruSaku, NaruHina, etc all of the possible pairings were terrible developed because they were completely onesided. That doesn't change the fact at some point Naruto certainly loved Sakura.



Terrible writing was deifintely there but NS was nonexistant after 469.
Please stop insisting on overrating a crush, thank you.


> I just find pathetic that Naruto fans or NaruHina shippers try to justify their relationship denying Naruto ever loved Sakura. Naruto give up and moved on. That's pretty much canon.



Give me a canon moment from Naruto's mouth (no third party) that _equals to _love Sakura and Hinata and heck, Obito portrayed in all manga.

Waiting.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I'm not sure if it's another cultural thing, but people don't usually stalk people they have a crush on. She must've been crazy in love with him.



Fun fact: there really are some people like that in Japan. You know, the kind that is much too shy to talk to someone they crush on (or just admired, even!) and thus opt to only watch them from afar. 




> Quick question, where do you put the line between crush and love? In this manga it seems like that line is pretty thin. For example, one could say "Hinata loves Naruto so much, she sacrificed her life to save him", which doesn't really mean much in a manga where characters throw away, or risk their lives to save comrades and such.



Judging from what I can observe from this manga, crush is 'when you like someone and want them to date you', case in point Naruto to Sakura and Sakura to Sasuke in Part 1 (although I have to exempt Hinata from this because that girl literally has no selfish bone in her body).  

Also, how can you say it doesn't really mean much? Is there any girl beside Hinata, in their age group anyway, who still threw herself to the battlefield while knowing she could never win, and thus would definitely die anyway?



> All I'm saying is
> 
> *Sai said Naruto loved Sakura
> *Sakura said Naruto loved her
> *When asked, Naruto didn't deny he loved Sakura, and instead say "How can I, I'm the guy who couldn't even keep a promise to her"



*This is Sai we're talking about, an emotionally inept guy who by that point only knew about romance and friendship from books. 
*Wasn't this said in the fake confession scene? Where Naruto also said how he hates people who lie to themselves?
*This is where we have to agree to disagree, then. You think the lack of denial and the following thought means he did love her, while I think the lack of denial and the following thought means 'even if he did love her, he didn't have the right to confess anyway because he failed to keep his promise'.



> To say Naruto doesn't love Sakura is ignoring the manga. To say Naruto only has a crush on Sakura, is like saying Hinata only has a crush on Naruto, or Sakura only has a crush on Sasuke. You can either say they all have crushes, or their all in love.



Fortunately for us two, I actually acknowledge that he loves Sakura. However, I merely think it is a platonic kind of love, not a romantic one, since I'm a firm believer of love that has many forms and that it can also exist between best friends.


----------



## Corvida (Nov 15, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Fun fact: there really are some people like that in Japan. You know, the kind that is much too shy to talk to someone they crush on (or just admired, even!) and thus opt to only watch them from afar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Coincidence about the gesture?


----------



## thehumangod1 (Nov 15, 2014)

vagnard said:


> There never was a chance of NaruSaku becuase Sakura never loved Naruto romantically. Not the other way around. Just a single word from Sakura and Naruto would licking her feet. It doesn't really matter if Naruto moved on later. He clearly loved Sakura at some point and he had to give up.



Naruto never loved Sakura. He would have been with her if she agreed though ofcourse since he had a crush on her. 




> He wasn't bored. He was heartbroken. Sasuke being a non entity in Konoha was always a bigger factor than Naruto who was always there trying to support her. Naruto lost practically against a ghost. He didn't moved on on his own. He was forced to accept Sakura would never return his love.



Again he never loved her. He had a crush on her but was forced to move on yes. 




> Sai's flashback pretty much confirms Naruto only reason he never confessed to Sakura was due the Promise of Lifetime. Naruto always openly stated he liked Sakura and wanted a date with her so obviously his "real confession" was about love not a mere crush.



Lol, is that how you  normally answer someone's question? With the answer to some other random question? Sai asks if Naruto likes Sakura, not loves her, to which Naruto answers yes. You're actually coming up with imaginary questions that Naruto answered to further your point. It also isn't helping your case that even after he did bring Sasuke back, he still didn't make any confession, like you're insisting he would've done had he just not made the promise of a lifetime or if he could bring Sasuke back. 



> The manga pretty much implies Naruto loved her at last until Sakura's fake confession. After that it's speculation but in no moment before the movie it's implied in the manga that his feelings changed and he started to shift towards Hinata.





> pretty much, implies


No the manga doesn't imply and certainly doesn't state he loves her at all.




> Kishimoto's intention doesn't really matter given neither of us could tell. The only thing matters it's portrayal. Naruto was portrayed as the loser who had to give up and go to the second choice because in the entire manga there isn't any sign that Hinata's qualities and not Sakura's rejection were the factor that made him to move on.



Yes, if Sakura had returned his infatuation, he would have been with her obviously since he had a crush on her. How does any of what you're saying point to him loving her?



> I'm not denying Adult Naruto doesn't love Hinata. But she still was the second choice because Naruto actually LOVED Sakura. It wasn't a mere crush as stated by the databook and the only reason he ended with Hinata was due Sakura's rejecting him not because his feelings started to shift from Sakura towards Hinata due the merits of the second one.



No, she was not second choice because Naruto didn't know of Hinata's feelings for him. So unless you think Sakura is the only girl in the world Naruto found attractive, then it' stupid to call every single other girl he later gets with or notices after her, a second choice to her. I don't know what the databook says, and I'm sure it doesn't say he loves her, but a much more canon source in The Last, says that Hinata is Naruto's *first* love. "The Last Story, A First Love". Obviously referring to how Hinata becomes Naruto's first love in the movie. There shouldn't even be anymore discussion after that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 15, 2014)

The officlal Naruto manga twitter and the official Naruto movie site says Naruto had "fleeting feelings" for Sakura.

Make of that what you wish.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

Corvida said:


> Coincidence about the gesture?



Ah, yes! Another proof of how Sakura loves Sasuke, then!



Yagami1211 said:


> The officlal Naruto manga twitter and the official Naruto movie site says Naruto had "fleeting feelings" for Sakura.
> 
> Make of that what you wish.



Well, actually... in many instances where we try to use that for arguments, they just ignore it. Like, one time I quoted that twice in one page. TWICE! And they didn't even acknowledge it, like it doesn't even exist. 

And some of them say *I* have selective reading?


----------



## Bringer (Nov 15, 2014)

Zynn said:


> Fun fact: there really are some people like that in Japan. You know, the kind that is much too shy to talk to someone they crush on (or just admired, even!) and thus opt to only watch them from afar.



Is that really a cultural thing? Seems... Sort of creepy. 






> Judging from what I can observe from this manga, crush is 'when you like someone and want them to date you', case in point Naruto to Sakura and Sakura to Sasuke in Part 1 (although I have to exempt Hinata from this because that girl literally has no selfish bone in her body).



So in this manga a crush is just wanting the other person to date you? I guess I should've asked what you think love is in this manga. 




> Also, how can you say it doesn't really mean much? Is there any girl beside Hinata, in their age group anyway, who still threw herself to the battlefield while knowing she could never win, and thus would definitely die anyway?



Why specify girl? Naruto and Sasuke sort of throw their lives away everyday in part 1 to save Sakura from opponents they couldn't beat. 





> *This is Sai we're talking about, an emotionally inept guy who by that point only knew about romance and friendship from books.



Yes, but this is where Kishi's writing comes in. The smallest words can tell us things that the art doesn't show. In the dialogue, Sai said "Even I". There's a reason for that... That was like Sai saying "Even I, the emotionally inept guy who by this point only knows romance and friendship from books can know that he loves you."



> *Wasn't this said in the fake confession scene? Where Naruto also said how he hates people who lie to themselves?



No, it was during the tent scene where Sai made Sakura cry. Everyone was wondering who would tell Naruto that Sasuke would be a international criminal, and Sakura said "I will, the fool is in love with me after all"



> *This is where we have to agree to disagree, then. You think the lack of denial and the following thought means he did love her, while I think the lack of denial and the following thought means 'even if he did love her, he didn't have the right to confess anyway because he failed to keep his promise'.



Okay now, this is just grasping at straws. 




> Fortunately for us two, I actually acknowledge that he loves Sakura. However, I merely think it is a platonic kind of love, not a romantic one, since I'm a firm believer of love that has many forms and that it can also exist between best friends.



I agree that all forms of love exist. One loves their parents in a different way they love their girlfriend or whatever. What I'm trying to say is Naruto felt love for Sakura, the same kind of love when you feel pain when the feelings aren't returned. No crush lasts for over two years.


----------



## ch1p (Nov 15, 2014)

Debating still.


----------



## Zynn (Nov 15, 2014)

^Ehh, nothing else to do dude. My vacation this year really sucks.


----------



## Heisu (Nov 16, 2014)

Naruto wanted Sakura. He got NTR'd by Sasuke so he SETTLED for Hina. Simple as that.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 16, 2014)

Heisu said:


> Naruto wanted Sasuke. He got NTR'd by Sakura so he SETTLED for Hina. Simple as that.


Fixed for you


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Nov 16, 2014)

Naruto didnt give up. Kishi did.


----------



## indigoooo (Mar 12, 2015)

No, i think his "love" for Sakura was a mere crush. For obvious reasons, at first, because she's pretty and then because they're best friends. Naruto didn't give up for the simple reason that he never  said he was going to persue her(except in one filler.Sigh). Naruto's feelings for Sakura were only brought up by him when the manga needed comic relief(asking her out on dates,etc)..So i think, they weren't(the feelings) meant to be taken seriously..I don't dislike NaruSaku, but it's clear to me that it was never gonna happen..


----------



## Alkaid (Mar 13, 2015)

vagnard said:


> People who claim Naruto's feelings for Sakura were just a crush are just delusional. If anything it was portrayed as pure romantic love to the point he made a fucking lifetime promise bringing back his rival FOR THE SAKE OF SAKURA. How Naruto's feelings were more a crush than Hinata's feelings over Naruto or Sakura's feelings over Sasuke?.



Sasuke was just as important, if not more to Naruto than he was to Sakura. Naruto thought of him as a brother, and would have tried to bring him back regardless of what Sakura wanted or said. Naruto holds on to people he considers important in a vice grip because relationships like those mean the world to him.




vagnard said:


> Naruto can be the strongest saiyan in the universe but on personal level he was trolled hard. All his hardwork to please Sakura was never rewarded



And why should it be? A woman is not inclined to fuck someone because they've helped her in some manner. This is nice guy level shit. Sakura would not be inclined to fuck Naruto if he saved her life 100 times.


----------



## Kaix (Mar 13, 2015)

Naruto did this crazy thing where he grew. Not necessarily up, but better, broader. The Naruto that first was attracted to Sakura did not know what love was. He had never felt it received, nor given. He even had some very simple observations about the way that Sasuke made him feel during the VOTE that expressed how little he understood anything about any type of love.

When he returns in part two, he has learned a lot more, thanks to Jiraiya. When he fights Pain, he learns from Minato and takes his first step in his growth by forgiving Nagato. Later he takes even more steps by seeking peace, humility, and self sacrifice. By the time we get to The Last, Naruto is a completely different person, and finally having time to reflect on his growth as a person, he slowly comes to terms with the fact that what he once thought was love was far more shallow than what real love is. 

After that, Hinata stepped up, and well, the rest is history.

Naruto's feelings for Sakura have never diminished. Merely, Naruto himself has grown to a point where he recognizes that his feelings for Sakura are not what constitute lasting romantic love, whereas his feelings for Hinata are.

And this is all from a dude who liked NaruSaku. I prefer her realistic fallibility to Hinata's passivity and total devotion to Naruto to the point of not having a character without him. That is cool for a side character that barely can be considered to exist, but without Naruto she is nothing, and that isn't a healthy relationship.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 13, 2015)

Can't you all be happy he avoided a train wreck.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2015)

I think Kishimoto's intent was for Naruto's feelings for Sakura to be a crush, while Sakura's feelings for Sasuke and later Naruto's feelings for Hinata are "true-love". However he just failed spectacularly in illustrating any viable reason that differentiates a crush from "true-love" in the actual manga. Naruto's crush on Sakura, seems just as superficial, as Sakura's "true-love" for Sasuke, actually scratch that, it seems less superficial. And we are given no reason in the manga for why Naruto develops "true-love" for Hinata, considering Naruto is still romantically interested in only Sakura, even after Hinata's heroics and confession.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 13, 2015)

Turrin said:


> And we are given no reason in the manga for why Naruto develops "true-love" for Hinata


Other than the fact that Hinata has always been there for him and supported him when he was at his lowest, that is. And her actions throughout the war and his responses only cemented his growing interest in her. The actual realization of love happens in the movie. 



> considering Naruto is still romantically interested in only Sakura, even after Hinata's heroics and confession.


Based on what? That girlfriend joke is the only remotely Naruto -> Sakura moment since Hinata's confession.


----------



## hokage5522 (Mar 13, 2015)

All i am hearing for the most part are narhina shippers trying to call naru/saku a crush and we know why. I dont buy it and i will tell you why, if you look at naruto feeling toward sakura in the manga he never had a problem coming on to her or asking her out ( numerous times in fact)  and naruto was  never shy about showing her how he felt about her by acitons (saving her life often) i cant look back at the manga now and just call it a crush. The fact is kish tried to get out of the naru/saku road much too late and brings in hinata later but never build up anything to make us believe it was written corectly, which is why many of us call bs on the the last naruto movie. Kish should really have done more with hinata and naruto after the pain invasion bc it was the perfect time and he miss the boat on it and made getting them together even hardly to deal with a later.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Other than the fact that Hinata has always been there for him and supported him when he was at his lowest, that is. And her actions throughout the war and his responses only cemented his growing interest in her. The actual realization of love happens in the movie.


Your inventing reasons rather than Kishi providing us with them. We saw Hinata be there for him and he was still into Sakura. Fuck we have seen Sakura be there for him.



> Based on what? That girlfriend joke is the only remotely Naruto -> Sakura moment since Hinata's confession.


Data-Books/Fan-books state it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh look,  got confirmed a month later.

I get a special award for understanding a manga aimed at 12 year olds.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 13, 2015)

hokage5522 said:


> I dont buy it and i will tell you why, if you look at naruto feeling toward sakura in the manga he never had a problem coming on to her or asking her out ( numerous times in fact)


That open indifference to her rejecting his dates while he became a sulking fool when Hinata rejected him is telling. 



> and naruto was  never shy about showing her how he felt about her by acitons (saving her life often) i cant look back at the manga now and just call it a crush.


Since when does saving a teammates equate to love? And Naruto shyness around Hinata after he actually fell in love is also telling. 



> The fact is kish tried to get out of the naru/saku road much too late


He was never on any NS road to begin with. 



Turrin said:


> Your inventing reasons rather than Kishi providing us with them. We saw Hinata be there for him and he was still into Sakura. Fuck we have seen Sakura be there for him.


Read the damn manga. Naruto showed little interest in Sakura after the Penis Arc. The difference with Hinata being there is that she was there when he lowest, she was the only person first admitted his insecurities to, and she was the one who always ended up uprising him.  



> Data-Books/Fan-books state it.


First of all, those are supplementary at best and noncanon and secondly, it was unlikely that was stated in the more recent one.


----------



## Kusa (Mar 13, 2015)

>This thread is so 2014

who the fuck cares if he gave up or not. Pairings are and always are going to be the least important part of this manga. After the manga ended it was excepted that everyone would care about pairings, but now those kind of topics are really unnecessary and i hope a mod closes this thread.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 13, 2015)

There's no specific mention that Naruto loved Sakura, just a crush and a crushes aren't supposed to involve deep romantic feelings, just a superficial attraction to the other's physical appearance and personality, nothing much beyond that.

Of course, you can argue Kishi didn't make things perpetually clear during the manga's course and played with the mind of thousand of fans.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Read the damn manga. Naruto showed little interest in Sakura after the Penis Arc. The difference with Hinata being there is that she was there when he lowest, she was the only person first admitted his insecurities to, and she was the one who always ended up uprising him.


Hinata was already there for him at one of his other lowest points in the Pain-Arc and it changed nothing. Than in the War-Arc she was there for him again, and never did he remotely say anything about romantic interest in her, instead he still showed interest in Sakura. Literally that's why the movie needs to show that transition because it never happened in the manga.



> First of all, those are supplementary at best and noncanon and secondly, it was unlikely that was stated in the more recent one.


I'm pretty sure it was, but I admit it's been a while since I read DBIV. However it was stated in the most recent Fanbook, which covered up until the War-Arc, so unless Naruto had an off screen epiphany that Kishi never shared with us, which once again goes back to Kishi not illustrating shit in the story, he was still into Sakura all the way until the end. Again the movie is literally there to show the transition because it never happened in the manga.


----------



## Raniero (Mar 13, 2015)

Turrin said:


> Hinata was already there for him at one of his other lowest points in the Pain-Arc and it changed nothing.


Other than him showing interest in her during the war arc. 



> Than in the War-Arc she was there for him again, and never did he remotely say anything about romantic interest in her


He doesn't need to state anything. His actions told us enough. The Last made it clear he was already romantically interested, but just unaware of his growing feelings.  



> instead he still showed interest in Sakura


Again, all you have to support this is a joke. Stop arguing in circles. His talk to his dying dad made it clear he wasn't as set on Sakura as you seem to think. 



> -snip-


Unfortunately for you, I don't care about a noncanon book. And even if I did, I don't see a source from you.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 13, 2015)

^
I don't have enough interest in the series left to argue this out with you, so believe NaruHina was some epic romance for the ages, despite Naruto never saying a single word to her about her confession in the entire manga


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 13, 2015)

Turrin said:


> ^
> I don't have enough interest in the series left to argue this out with you, so believe NaruHina was some epic romance for the ages, despite Naruto never saying a single word to her about her confession in the entire manga



Where does Rainero suggest that NH is an epic romance? 

True, he didn't say anything to her about the confession, but he did remember her confession twice. The second time being when he smiled and told Hinata that she's strong, and that it was all in her eyes.


----------



## Zef (Mar 13, 2015)

Why do NS fans insist on forcing two people who don't like each other romantically to end up together?

As someone said on the last page; Sakura isn't entitled to love Naruto for being nice to her. Likewise, Naruto doesn't have to pine over someone that will never return his feelings.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 13, 2015)

Did Naruto give up? Nope, because there was nothing there to give up. Childhood crush fueled by rivalry could not withstand that hug in the hospital. Naruto's first and only love is Hinata.


----------



## Bender (Mar 13, 2015)

It was a crush. A crush is different from being in love. 

And moreover, he couldn't force her to love him. 

Whenever Naruto flirted with her it was a result of him feeling bested by Sasuke.


----------



## migoreng (Mar 13, 2015)

In retrospect it did seem a lot like just a crush or childish love. only problem is that kishi didn't develop on it at all and made it too much of a big deal. If it had actually been mentioned in the series insted of coming out of nowhere then it actually would've been some pretty good writing showing naruto maturing


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 13, 2015)

Locking.

Any further discussion can be be directed here:


----------

